# Imperdonabile



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2015)

Cosa è imperdonabile?
Ci sono persone che leggiamo che hanno perdonato o hanno provato o stanno provando a perdonare.
Siamo cresciuti apparentemente tutti nella cultura del perdono cristiana eppure se penso a un utente che ha realmente perdonato, o almeno così pensa, è Tebe che non si riconosce in quella cultura.
Penso che in merito al perdono sia più significativo il carattere o l'importanza che si dà alla sincerità e soprattutto al patto che si era convinti fosse implicito nello stare insieme e via via rafforzato dalle scelte comuni.
Quindi intendo dire che è la gravità percepita che impedisce il perdono.
Conta anche il percepirsi capaci di compiere atti simili. E qui entrano in gioco i limiti che ci si pone, tipo in motel si perdona, in casa no. Con una sconosciuta sì, con la mia amica no.
Credo però che conti principalmente il dopo.
Ovvero il pensiero che ci sia una pena da scontare che può nel consistere nel non dormire più insieme, nel pareggiare con un altra relazione, in pianti, in promesse di non farlo più.
Esiste solo una pena da scontare con cui pagare il perdono?


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esiste solo una pena da scontare con cui pagare il perdono?


Ricordo quel post in cui scrivesti che quando una promessa è infranta non ci sono più eccezioni, nè nuove promesse possibili. Ero e sono completamente d'accordo. Quindi, se il punto del ragionamento è quello, non vedo scappatoie. Tranne quella di ripensare il patto. Tebe mi pare proprio non abbia mai fatto della fedeltà sessuale un valore inalienabile in una relazione.


----------



## brenin (12 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa è imperdonabile?
> Ci sono persone che leggiamo che hanno perdonato o hanno provato o stanno provando a perdonare.
> Siamo cresciuti apparentemente tutti nella cultura del perdono cristiana eppure se penso a un utente che ha realmente perdonato, o almeno così pensa, è Tebe che non si riconosce in quella cultura.
> Penso che in merito al perdono sia più significativo il carattere o l'importanza che si dà alla sincerità e soprattutto al patto che si era convinti fosse implicito nello stare insieme e via via rafforzato dalle scelte comuni.
> ...


Bella domanda,alla quale penso non ci sia o possa essere una risposta "standard". Io inizierei a fare una distinzione tra perdono "temporaneo" e con nuovi modus vivendi derivante da un condizionamento ( ad esempio figli non ancora "maturi" per capire i disagi di coppia e , ad esempio, la "scomparsa" del papà ) e quello frutto di un convincimento interiore di concedere un'altra chance all'altra persona. L'eventuale pena da scontare rende il tutto a mio avviso molto squallido, paradossalmente vedo una similitudine con il bambino in castigo per la marachella combinata. Gioco forza che potrebbe anche entrare in gioco, a mio avviso, anche un'eventuale "dipendenza" affettiva della persona tradita,un particolare stato psicologico,tanti fattori che possono pesantemente influenzare la decisione di concedere o meno il perdono. Però mi sorge una domanda: ammettendo anche di perdonare, come poi sarà il rapporto di coppia ? Non pensi ci sia la possibilità - anche - di farsi ancor più male di prima ? Alla fine penso che non ci sia una risposta "adattabile" alle varie circostanze,nella misura in cui ognuno di noi ha peculiarità caratteriali e personali che non consentono "adattamenti" a standard comportamentali/reazionali/emozionali  comuni od assimilabili.


----------



## perplesso (12 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa è imperdonabile?
> Ci sono persone che leggiamo che hanno perdonato o hanno provato o stanno provando a perdonare.
> Siamo cresciuti apparentemente tutti nella cultura del perdono cristiana eppure se penso a un utente che ha realmente perdonato, o almeno così pensa, è Tebe che non si riconosce in quella cultura.
> Penso che in merito al perdono sia più significativo il carattere o l'importanza che si dà alla sincerità e soprattutto al patto che si era convinti fosse implicito nello stare insieme e via via rafforzato dalle scelte comuni.
> ...


ciò che è imperdonabile non può essere perdonato,per definizione.

se dovessi fare un esempio di gesto imperdonabile,direi sicuramente l'avermi mentito sulla paternità di mio/a figlio/a


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ricordo quel post in cui scrivesti che *quando una promessa è infranta non ci sono più eccezioni, nè nuove promesse possibili.* Ero e sono completamente d'accordo. Quindi, se il punto del ragionamento è quello, non vedo scappatoie. Tranne quella di ripensare il patto. Tebe mi pare proprio non abbia mai fatto della fedeltà sessuale un valore inalienabile in una relazione.


:up::up:
perfetto


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2015)

io non perdonerei mai una vendetta. di qualsiasi genere. sbagliamo tutti, non credo con l intento preciso di ferire chi ci sta accanto.
ma la vendetta ha l unico scopo di ferire qualcuno e io questo non lo perdonerei ne a me stessa ne a terzi


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> io non perdonerei mai una vendetta. di qualsiasi genere. sbagliamo tutti, non credo con l intento preciso di ferire chi ci sta accanto.
> ma la vendetta ha l unico scopo di ferire qualcuno e io questo non lo perdonerei ne a me stessa ne a terzi


Quindi la volontà di fare male.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ciò che è imperdonabile non può essere perdonato,per definizione.
> 
> se dovessi fare un esempio di gesto imperdonabile,direi sicuramente l'avermi mentito sulla paternità di mio/a figlio/a



la menzogna e l'inganno su un elemento fondamentale. Quali altri elementi sono fondamentali?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi la volontà di fare male.


Si. posso capire la voglia, il desiderio dopo magari un tradimento (che non e' detto sia successo per ferire iol coniuge, magari solo per un fattore egoistico), non concepisco il non sapersi fermare.


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2015)

secondo me quello che può sembrare imperdonabile in un dato momento, può non essere più ritenuto tale col passare del tempo
intendo dire che secondo me non c'è nulla di imperdonabile tout court, dipende...da come ci si sente e dai momenti, dal corso della propria vita, in sostanza


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me quello che può sembrare imperdonabile in un dato momento, può non essere più ritenuto tale col passare del tempo
> intendo dire che secondo me non c'è nulla di imperdonabile tout court, dipende...da come ci si sente e dai momenti, dal corso della propria vita, in sostanza


quoto


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> io non perdonerei mai una vendetta. di qualsiasi genere. sbagliamo tutti, non credo con l intento preciso di ferire chi ci sta accanto.
> ma la vendetta ha l unico scopo di ferire qualcuno e io questo non lo perdonerei ne a me stessa ne a terzi


però si dice che la miglior vendetta sia il perdono, per cui sembra che non perdoneresti mai il perdono:singleeye:, eventualmente

...anche qui, secondo me, dipende


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> però si dice che la miglior vendetta sia il perdono, per cui sembra che non perdoneresti mai il perdono:singleeye:, eventualmente
> 
> ...anche qui, secondo me, dipende


ma free, e' un detto. io ho perdonato la mia migliore amica che si e' scopata il mio ex mentre ero ancora con lui. e di certo non l ho fatto per vendetta.
per me quel detto non significa nulla.


----------



## Traccia (12 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa è imperdonabile?
> Ci sono persone che leggiamo che hanno perdonato o hanno provato o stanno provando a perdonare.
> Siamo cresciuti apparentemente tutti nella cultura del perdono cristiana eppure se penso a un utente che ha realmente perdonato, o almeno così pensa, è Tebe che non si riconosce in quella cultura.
> Penso che in merito al perdono sia più significativo il carattere o l'importanza che si dà alla sincerità e soprattutto al patto che si era convinti fosse implicito nello stare insieme e via via rafforzato dalle scelte comuni.
> ...



bella domanda...
per me non c'è una cosa più "perdonabile" dell'altra...c'è un gesto, le corna, che o le accetti e vai avanti, o le rifiuti e ti allontani.

Cosa perdonerei? nulla, ossia tutto, cioè, sicuramente non avrei astio. Non c'è nulla di imperdonabile ma ci sono solo scelte altrui da accettare.
Cosa accetterei? i dati di fatto...l'evidenza di ciò che è successo. 
Cosa farei? ne prenderei atto, agendo di conseguenza...probabilmente alzando i tacchi ed andandomene.

Sicuramente concordo con Caciottina: il fare male di proposito all'altro, stile vendetta, premeditato, con preciso intento di ferire, è una di quelle cose peggiori che esistano. Ma anche li, non è che non perdonerei, ma ne prenderei atto, disgustata, girando i tacchi ed andandomene.


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma free, e' un detto. io ho perdonato la mia migliore amica che si e' scopata il mio ex mentre ero ancora con lui. e di certo non l ho fatto per vendetta.
> per me quel detto non significa nulla.



lo so che è un detto:singleeye:
per me significa che non bisognerebbe vendicarsi ma al contrario provare ad andare oltre (per se stessi, più che altro)


----------



## perplesso (12 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> la menzogna e l'inganno su un elemento fondamentale. Quali altri elementi sono fondamentali?


boh il non sapersi tenere un cecio in bocca,ma non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco come per la faccenda del figlio.

gli è che parto dal presupposto che se ti sposo, è perchè hai le caratteristiche (anche fisiche,perchè negarlo?) che cerco.

e quindi so grossomodo quali possono essere i tuoi difetti (tu generico s'intende).   se li ho giudicati in partenza non così gravi da impedirmi di stare con te,vuol dire che difficilmente mi farai qualcosa di davvero imperdonabile.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> lo so che è un detto:singleeye:
> per me significa che non bisognerebbe vendicarsi ma al contrario provare ad andare oltre (per se stessi, più che altro)


e' quello che farei io. ma se io tradissi per puro piacere senza farlo per ferire il mio compagno e poi lui mi tradisse asserendo che e' successo perche io lo ho a mia volta tradito, beh quella vendetta io non la perdonerei.
al contrario se mi dicesse che e' successo per caso, cosi...senza nulla avere a che vedere con me, allora sarebbe un altro discorso. non ci vedrrei la voglia di farmi male, ma solo un gesto egoistico


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

per me imperdonabile è lo sbaglio ripetuto e reiterato agito con freddezza e raziocinio.

tipo: ti dico o faccio una cosa che ti fa del male, sapendo che ti sto facendo del male e con la volontà di fartelo.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2015)

ci ho pensato
Forse mentire sui sentimenti


----------



## Tradito? (12 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa è imperdonabile?
> Ci sono persone che leggiamo che hanno perdonato o hanno provato o stanno provando a perdonare.
> Siamo cresciuti apparentemente tutti nella cultura del perdono cristiana eppure se penso a un utente che ha realmente perdonato, o almeno così pensa, è Tebe che non si riconosce in quella cultura.
> Penso che in merito al perdono sia più significativo il carattere o l'importanza che si dà alla sincerità e soprattutto al patto che si era convinti fosse implicito nello stare insieme e via via rafforzato dalle scelte comuni.
> ...


Mi sembra piu' facile perdonare per chi tradisce a sua volta


----------



## Ultimo (12 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa è imperdonabile?
> Ci sono persone che leggiamo che hanno perdonato o hanno provato o stanno provando a perdonare.
> Siamo cresciuti apparentemente tutti nella cultura del perdono cristiana eppure se penso a un utente che ha realmente perdonato, o almeno così pensa, è Tebe che non si riconosce in quella cultura.
> Penso che in merito al perdono sia più significativo il carattere o l'importanza che si dà alla sincerità e soprattutto al patto che si era convinti fosse implicito nello stare insieme e via via rafforzato dalle scelte comuni.
> ...


Io credo di aver imparato una cosa, a non stupirmi di nulla, a guardare me ogni volta che un altro sbaglia, se sbaglia. Sicuramente ho imparato che la vita le sorprese non te le risparmia e non ti manda una raccomandata per avvisarti, prendendo atto di ciò credo di prevenire degli atteggiamenti miei "esagerati". Di certo sono convinto di questo. E di certo dovrei pensare che prima avevo la mente chiusa ed adesso meno, e forse è questo lo sbaglio, credere di essersi in buona parte immunizzati alla sorpresa che potrebbe stare dietro l'angolo. La fede cristiana conta relativamente a parere mio, ne fa parte, amplifica forse. 
Aprirsi ad un mondo che teoricamente è impensabile, quello del tradimento, maniere e modi del tradimento, è il cercare il pelo nell'uovo che il sentire comune discute e assimila guardando e sentendo gli altri. Nel momento in cui il tradimento ti sfiora da vicino, subentra il sentire che la società impone come luogo comune. Avvicinarsi alla realtà e non ai luoghi comuni facendo introspezione e sviscerandosi attraverso gli atteggiamenti propri, passati, anche come fantasia eh... i luoghi comuni vengono semplificati e ridimensionati. 
Non ci sono pene da scontare con cui pagare il perdono, forse ci sono persone che devono fare i conti con la vita e la crudezza acquisita che la persona stessa, quindi l'uomo e la società hanno creato. Di certo la società siamo noi e noi abbiamo creato quello che viviamo. 

Lo scrivo io per tutti: non c'ho capito un cazzo di quello sopra scritto.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2015)

*Sai*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa è imperdonabile?
> Ci sono persone che leggiamo che hanno perdonato o hanno provato o stanno provando a perdonare.
> Siamo cresciuti apparentemente tutti nella cultura del perdono cristiana eppure se penso a un utente che ha realmente perdonato, o almeno così pensa, è Tebe che non si riconosce in quella cultura.
> Penso che in merito al perdono sia più significativo il carattere o l'importanza che si dà alla sincerità e soprattutto al patto che si era convinti fosse implicito nello stare insieme e via via rafforzato dalle scelte comuni.
> ...


Chi perdona non ha il coraggio di fare altro.E non perdona,decide solo di passarci sopra scientemente.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me quello che può sembrare imperdonabile in un dato momento, può non essere più ritenuto tale col passare del tempo
> intendo dire che secondo me non c'è nulla di imperdonabile tout court, dipende...da come ci si sente e dai momenti, dal corso della propria vita, in sostanza


ecco.


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi perdona non ha il coraggio di fare altro.E non perdona,decide solo di passarci sopra scientemente.


quoto col sangue


----------



## Ultimo (12 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ricordo quel post in cui scrivesti che quando una promessa è infranta non ci sono più eccezioni, nè nuove promesse possibili. Ero e sono completamente d'accordo. Quindi, se il punto del ragionamento è quello, non vedo scappatoie. Tranne quella di ripensare il patto. Tebe mi pare proprio non abbia mai fatto della fedeltà sessuale un valore inalienabile in una relazione.


Non credi che non dare un'altra possibilità non all'altro/a,ma a se stessi soprattutto, sia una maniera per chiudersi e non fare introspezione a se stessi e a tutto quello che ha portato ad infrangere una promessa? 
Limiti che ognuno di noi ha, sei sicuro che siano giustificanti per dire no?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ciò che è imperdonabile non può essere perdonato,per definizione.
> 
> se dovessi fare un esempio di gesto imperdonabile,direi sicuramente l'avermi mentito sulla paternità di mio/a figlio/a


Questo è un mio limite sicuramente. Ho memoria di questi pensieri quando sono stato tradito. La risposta nel mio delirio, perchè la situazione che ho vissuto dentro era delirante non dava nè credo dia, possibilità di discussione.


----------



## Darty (12 Giugno 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> per me imperdonabile è lo sbaglio ripetuto e reiterato agito con freddezza e raziocinio.
> 
> tipo: ti dico o faccio una cosa che ti fa del male, sapendo che ti sto facendo del male e con la volontà di fartelo.


Sono d'accordo con te. Perdonare però chi per orgoglio o altro non si è pentito è più difficile. Almeno per me.


----------



## Homer (12 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi perdona non ha il coraggio di fare altro.E non perdona,decide solo di passarci sopra scientemente.


Lo credo anche io.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Lo credo anche io.



E credimi son cambiato.Capisco anche questo adesso.


----------



## Trinità (12 Giugno 2015)

L'unico peccato imperdonabile risulta essere quello
di non ritenersi perdonabili.
Quindi di sostituirsi a chi ha il potere di perdonare.
Il perdono esiste e chi nega questo fatto purtroppo 
ha un limite: Non riuscire a perdonarsi.

Cara Brunetta Tu, nel nominare Tebe dovresti prima ricordarti
di scrivere che lei è riuscita a perdonare se stessa!

Questo è quello che scrive trinità, io non sono stato perdonato
ma spero per la mia ex moglie che un giorno riesca a perdonare se stessa.

Oggi solo faccio molta fatica per superare la salita che la vita mi ha riservato
e non piango me stesso, sto cercando di perdonarmi e preparare il cuore per una
nuova storia d'amore.

Tradire si può, perdonare si deve!

Scusate tutti voi traditi, ma l'amore è più grande dell'odio.
Un abbraccio a tutti

:abbraccio:


----------



## Homer (12 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E credimi son cambiato.Capisco anche questo adesso.


Credo anche che certe situazioni, molto particolari, ti impediscano altre opzioni. Il lavoro grosso è prendere atto che quella è l'unica scelta disponibile e fartene una ragione.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Trinità ha detto:


> L'unico peccato imperdonabile risulta essere quello
> di non ritenersi perdonabili.
> Quindi di sostituirsi a chi ha il potere di perdonare.
> Il perdono esiste e chi nega questo fatto purtroppo
> ...



Dissento completamente.Nessun perdono è dovuto,e tebe non sè perdonata,tebe non ha nulla da perdonarsi...è molto diverso.


----------



## Homer (12 Giugno 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> L'unico peccato imperdonabile risulta essere quello
> di non ritenersi perdonabili.
> Quindi di sostituirsi a chi ha il potere di perdonare.
> Il perdono esiste e chi nega questo fatto purtroppo
> ...



E certo....ci stiamo auto assolvendo.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Cosa è imperdonabile?*
> Ci sono persone che leggiamo che hanno perdonato o hanno provato o stanno provando a perdonare.
> Siamo cresciuti apparentemente tutti nella cultura del perdono cristiana eppure se penso a un utente che ha realmente perdonato, o almeno così pensa, è Tebe che non si riconosce in quella cultura.
> Penso che in merito al perdono sia più significativo il carattere o l'importanza che si dà alla sincerità e soprattutto al patto che si era convinti fosse implicito nello stare insieme e via via rafforzato dalle scelte comuni.
> ...


è imperdonabile chi ti fa capire che non gli interessa il tuo perdono.


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non credi che non dare un'altra possibilità non all'altro/a,ma a se stessi soprattutto, sia una maniera per chiudersi e non fare introspezione a se stessi e a tutto quello che ha portato ad infrangere una promessa?
> Limiti che ognuno di noi ha, sei sicuro che siano giustificanti per dire no?


Certo, non volevo dire che se una promessa viene infranta la pena è "fine del mondo eterna". Ma quella promessa è infranta e non può essere sostituita da una "promessa riparatrice". Non è possibile un semplice rinnovo. A quel punto tutto cambia inevitabilmente. Che questo possa essere un bene o un male dipende da tanti di quei fattori che non è possibile farne una sintesi. Una promessa infranta costituisce un segnale chiaro e forte. A ognuno il prenderne atto.

PS - Come dicevo, Brunetta tempo fa scrisse un post a riguardo che era (secondo me) praticamente perfetto. Se ti interessa, provo a recuperarlo.


----------



## feather (12 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi perdona non ha il coraggio di fare altro.E non perdona,decide solo di passarci sopra scientemente.


Spesso è così. 
Altre volte si "perdona" perché in fondo non ce ne frega (più) un cazzo.


----------



## Tebe (12 Giugno 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> L'unico peccato imperdonabile risulta essere quello
> di non ritenersi perdonabili.
> Quindi di sostituirsi a chi ha il potere di perdonare.
> Il perdono esiste e chi nega questo fatto purtroppo
> ...


Perdonare me stessa per cosa?


----------



## Fantastica (12 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa è imperdonabile?


Io credo che ci siano cose (azioni) assolutamente imperdonabili; ma che chiunque sia (sempre) perdonabile. Distinguere tra "cosa" e "chi" è imprescindibile per perdonare, ovviamente in presenza di pentimento, cioè di "conversione" del chi e anche del mio "io"... è un processo, non un evento...
Infatti perdoni solo e soltanto quando riconosci che anche tu sei fallibile. E' difficilissimo per questo, perché tendiamo a fissarci sulle azioni che ci hanno delusi e non su chi le ha commesse, che è sempre "di più" delle sue azioni; a maggior ragione se è una persona con cui abbiamo avuto una relazione importante... a meno che nel falò dell'imperdonabilità buttiamo anche pezzi più o meno enormi della nostra vita. Ma, anche se comprendo chi fa così (per esempio GA è così), trovo che non perdonare sia un limite molto grave alla propria considerazione di sé, vuoi perché ci riteniamo "degni" che una parte della nostra vita sia stata un errore gigantesco; vuoi perché abbaimo la supponenza di crederci dio...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2015)

Il  perdono a cui mi riferivo non è quello di chi se ne deve fare una ragione. Non è neppure una condizione che va comunicata. Come giustamente ha scritto qualcuno, non è neanche detto che il  "colpevole" sia interessato al perdono.
Io intendo fare pace con il rifiuto di quanto è avvenuto.
Voglio dire che non devo perdonare Nerone. Quello che ha fatto è storia.
Perdonare in senso positivo per la vittima è storicizzare. Storicizzare non è solo prendere atto dei fatti ma anche del modo di essere delle persone.
L'imperdonabile nel tradimento è la delusione rispetto all'immagine che avevamo della persona, dell'amore, della relazione.
Non si perdona finché resta lo stupore.
In questo senso non perdonare ha l'aspetto positivo per il   "colpevole" di essere considerato ancora, nonostante tutto, una persona incompatibile con gli atti che ha compiuto.
Così come le nazioni, le religioni, le ideologie hanno bisogno di un mito fondante, anche alcuni di noi hanno bisogno di un mito di purezza, di diversità fondante i propri sentimenti, le proprie storie d'amore e riconoscere che l'altro elemento del mito è proprio quello che ha fatto distrugge tutto.
Meglio non perdonarlo e continuare a mantenere una delusione che conserva il mito.


----------



## Eratò (12 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il  perdono a cui mi riferivo non è quello di chi se ne deve fare una ragione. Non è neppure una condizione che va comunicata. Come giustamente ha scritto qualcuno, non è neanche detto che il  "colpevole" sia interessato al perdono.
> Io intendo fare pace con il rifiuto di quanto è avvenuto.
> Voglio dire che non devo perdonare Nerone. Quello che ha fatto è storia.
> Perdonare in senso positivo per la vittima è storicizzare. Storicizzare non è solo prendere atto dei fatti ma anche del modo di essere delle persone.
> ...


Allora io ho perdonato ..


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Allora io ho perdonato ..


Per me tu hai perdonato salvando lui e distinguendolo dal tradimento. Per fare questo ti sei fatta carico  (a ragione o no non so se sia importante per il risultato) di parte della responsabilità della delusione rispetto alle persone innamorate che eravate. Se vi siete delusi a vicenda l'amore, il mito fondante, resta.


----------



## ipazia (12 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il  perdono a cui mi riferivo non è quello di chi se ne deve fare una ragione. Non è neppure una condizione che va comunicata. Come giustamente ha scritto qualcuno, non è neanche detto che il  "colpevole" sia interessato al perdono.
> *Io intendo fare pace con il rifiuto di quanto è avvenuto.*
> Voglio dire che non devo perdonare Nerone. Quello che ha fatto è storia.
> *Perdonare in senso positivo per la vittima è storicizzare. Storicizzare non è solo prendere atto dei fatti ma anche del modo di essere delle persone.*
> ...


Quoto con inchino. 

Io penso che la questione che hai aperto riguardi la propria narrazione di sè a sè. Riguardi il darsi tutti i nomi e tutti i ruoli che si sono in un qualche modo interpretati nella propria storia. 

Credo che riguardi il raccontarsi la propria storia da protagonisti attivi, davanti allo specchio.  
Anche quando il ruolo è stato quello di vittima. 
E riuscire a guardare la propria immagine intera. 
Riappropriandosene. 

E credo che tutto questo riguardi la dignità che si può conferire al dolore. 
All'amore. In tutte le sue facce ed espressioni. 
E anche all'odio e alla distruzione.

E riguardi infine l'accettare. 

In questi termini "perdonabile" e "imperdonabile" mi sembrano sempre di più parole. Semplicemente parole. Che raccontano, se le si apre e si lascia fluire quello che contengono per ognuno. 
Ma non sono mica tanto sicura ancora di questo


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il  perdono a cui mi riferivo non è quello di chi se ne deve fare una ragione. Non è neppure una condizione che va comunicata. Come giustamente ha scritto qualcuno, non è neanche detto che il  "colpevole" sia interessato al perdono.
> *Io intendo fare pace con il rifiuto di quanto è avvenuto.*
> dire che non devo perdonare Nerone. Quello che ha fatto è storia.
> Perdonare in senso positivo per la vittima è storicizzare. Storicizzare non è solo prendere atto dei fatti ma anche del modo di essere delle persone.
> ...


Se intendi questo come perdono, io ho perdonato in brevissimo tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quoto con inchino.
> 
> Io penso che la questione che hai aperto riguardi la propria narrazione di sè a sè. Riguardi il darsi tutti i nomi e tutti i ruoli che si sono in un qualche modo interpretati nella propria storia.
> 
> ...


Grazie.

Si bisogna essere narratori consapevoli.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se intendi questo come perdono, io ho perdonato in brevissimo tempo.


Se è così, sei in pace.

Lui non c'entra.


----------



## ipazia (12 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Si bisogna essere narratori consapevoli.


Già.

Buona serata a tutti.


----------



## Eratò (12 Giugno 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quoto con inchino.
> 
> Io penso che la questione che hai aperto riguardi la propria narrazione di sè a sè. Riguardi il darsi tutti i nomi e tutti i ruoli che si sono in un qualche modo interpretati nella propria storia.
> 
> ...


Impeccabile come sempre


----------



## Divì (12 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il  perdono a cui mi riferivo non è quello di chi se ne deve fare una ragione. Non è neppure una condizione che va comunicata. Come giustamente ha scritto qualcuno, non è neanche detto che il  "colpevole" sia interessato al perdono.
> Io intendo fare pace con il rifiuto di quanto è avvenuto.
> Voglio dire che non devo perdonare Nerone. Quello che ha fatto è storia.
> Perdonare in senso positivo per la vittima è storicizzare. Storicizzare non è solo prendere atto dei fatti ma anche del modo di essere delle persone.
> ...


Farsene una ragione è la scelta obbligata di cui parlava Homer, mi sembra. Ed effettivamante col perdonare non ha molto a che vedere.
Come ho detto più volte perdonare è un processo del tutto indipendente dal pentimento del "colpevole" proprio perchè riguarda, come dici giustamente, una presa d'atto, è qualcosa che si fa per sè.

Il perdono non si chiede e non si da. Si vive.

Per il resto, quoto ogni parola con immutata ammirazione.


----------



## Zod (12 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa è imperdonabile?
> Ci sono persone che leggiamo che hanno perdonato o hanno provato o stanno provando a perdonare.
> Siamo cresciuti apparentemente tutti nella cultura del perdono cristiana eppure se penso a un utente che ha realmente perdonato, o almeno così pensa, è Tebe che non si riconosce in quella cultura.
> Penso che in merito al perdono sia più significativo il carattere o l'importanza che si dà alla sincerità e soprattutto al patto che si era convinti fosse implicito nello stare insieme e via via rafforzato dalle scelte comuni.
> ...


L'ammissione della propria colpa, del proprio errore, e la massima disponibilità a fare il possibile per rimediarvi, assumendosene la totale responsabilità e peso, sono i presupposti per un percorso di perdono della parte lesa. Ci sono mali non rimediabili, ma riscontrare che chi ce l'ha procurato si è reso conto di quanto ci ha fatto, e di come sarebbe disposto a tutto per avere il nostro perdono, non solo per amore, ma soprattutto per sollevare la sua coscienza, può portare a perdonare. Bisogna arrivare a vedere nel proprio dramma, il dramma che colpisce chi è disperato per avercelo causato. Umanità.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è così, sei in pace.
> 
> Lui non c'entra.


Si.


----------



## Daniele34 (12 Giugno 2015)

Io mi domando se.... 

tutte quelle persone che dicono di aver perdonato e di vivere una relazione migliore... 

dicono 'na cazzata... solo per nascondere il senso di convenienza (figli/soldi) o davvero hanno perdonato e riescono a ripensare al passato senza provare dolore?


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Io mi domando se....
> 
> tutte quelle persone che dicono di aver perdonato e di vivere una relazione migliore...
> 
> dicono 'na cazzata... solo per nascondere il senso di convenienza (figli/soldi) o davvero hanno perdonato e riescono a ripensare al passato senza provare dolore?


io ti posso dire che quando dicevo di aver perdonato il primo tradimento non avero perdonato manco per niente. era più un mantra che ripetevo a me stessa per andare avanti


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Io mi domando se....
> 
> tutte quelle persone che dicono di aver perdonato e di vivere una relazione migliore...
> 
> dicono 'na cazzata... solo per nascondere il senso di convenienza (figli/soldi) o davvero hanno perdonato e riescono a ripensare al passato senza provare dolore?



L'elaborazione è un percorso faticoso. Per me o si fa insieme o si fa da soli.  Non si può fare da soli con a fianco uno che dice che non è successo niente di che.


----------



## disincantata (12 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Io mi domando se....
> 
> tutte quelle persone che dicono di aver perdonato e di vivere una relazione migliore...
> 
> dicono 'na cazzata... solo per nascondere il senso di convenienza (figli/soldi) o davvero hanno perdonato e riescono a ripensare al passato senza provare dolore?



Sono troppe le sfumature di un 'dopo'.

Perdonare mai. Non c'e' motivo per farlo. 

Cercare di  non pensarci piu' da sempre.

Sul fatto di meglio di prima dipende  che lato guardi del rapporto.

Puoi stare benissimo egoisticamente se non stai a pensare e ripensare alle bugie subite ed a tanti fatti emersi. 

Sicuramente il traditore se vuole restare e' piu' presente ed attento di  prima del tradimento.  

Io in ogni caso preferivo il prima.


----------



## spleen (12 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa è imperdonabile?
> Ci sono persone che leggiamo che hanno perdonato o hanno provato o stanno provando a perdonare.
> Siamo cresciuti apparentemente tutti nella cultura del perdono cristiana eppure se penso a un utente che ha realmente perdonato, o almeno così pensa, è Tebe che non si riconosce in quella cultura.
> Penso che in merito al perdono sia più significativo il carattere o l'importanza che si dà alla sincerità e soprattutto al patto che si era convinti fosse implicito nello stare insieme e via via rafforzato dalle scelte comuni.
> ...


  Cosa è imperdonabile?
  Niente in teoria, il perdono non è qualcosa che si dà, i cattolici la chiamano riconciliazione e di questo si tratta, riconciliarsi non significa passare sopra per debolezza, è elaborare,  inserire in una prospettiva. Come giustamente dicevi, non si riesce a farlo  finche resta lo stupore e dunque il dolore.

  Quello di cui invece ho sentito parlare poco finora è il concetto di espiazione.
  Un tempo non era disgiunto dal concetto di riconciliazione, solo negli ultimi anni si sente parlare a vanvera di perdono come di qualcosa che si comunica, che si dona gratuitamente. Classico esempio i parenti di una vittima di morte violenta che intervistati dal solito giornalista cerebroleso si sentono chiedere: - Ma voi perdonerete? –

  Espiare è una fase attiva e non passiva nella riconciliazione, è “fare qualcosa” per guadagnarsi, per meritarsi il perdono e passa attraverso la fase di elaborazione nella propria coscienza che cerca di riappacificarsi con l’agito della propria vita.

  E’ il tentativo estremo e forse l’unica via possibile per riacquistare valore e dignità perduti. Può anche essere un atto simbolico, una specie di ritualizzazione, o una rinuncia a qualcosa.

Recentemente un amico che aveva tradito la moglie ed era stato messo alla porta è tornato a casa, è stato accettato di nuovo nella sua famiglia, la moglie, mia carissima amica, del resto, dopo giornate intere di chiarimenti mi ha raccontato che hanno deciso insieme di dedicarsi entrambi al volontariato, andranno per un anno tutte le settimane almeno due serate alla casa di riposo. All’inizio ero perplesso poi ho capito che stanno facendo una operazione giusta, fanno attivamente qualcosa insieme, l’egoismo che aveva spinto lui a soddisfare il proprio ego ora diventerà impegno nel lenire il dolore altrui.


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2015)

Non partecipo a questo 3d, ma vorrei  dirvi che vi leggo con molto interesse, perché la parte del dopo  tradimento, a parte i primi tre mesi di ienite  cronica simile a tutti quelli che ho letto qui, per il resto non "capisco" tutto il disastro emotivo.
Per quanto mi sforzi, davvero é alieno.
Ma vorrei capire. Tentare. Perché credo sia importante farlo. 
Umanamente parlando intendo.







Non mi viene nemmeno da fare la kreti.
:unhappy:


----------



## Traccia (13 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non partecipo a questo 3d, ma vorrei  dirvi che vi leggo con molto interesse, perché la parte del dopo  tradimento, a parte i primi tre mesi di ienite  cronica simile a tutti quelli che ho letto qui, per il resto non "capisco" tutto il disastro emotivo.
> Per quanto mi sforzi, davvero é alieno.
> Ma vorrei capire. Tentare. Perché credo sia importante farlo.
> Umanamente parlando intendo.
> ...


sei fortunata...io invece credo di capirlo nonostante nella mia vita ho subito un solo tradimento (a me noto). 
Sebbene fosse una storia non significativa (ci stavo assieme da appena tre mesi e mezzo), ho avuto una reazione bruttissima: un mese in coma. Ero una ameba. Non mangiavo, non parlavo, non ridevo. Avevo perso tutta la mia vitalità. Andavo a lavoro per inerzia, ero io ma non ero io. 
E' grazie ai miei amici che si davano il cambio turno a casa mia e che mi portavano fuori, cucinavano, mi stavano vicino, che è passata. Io ero totalmente assente. 
Un mese, ed è stato pesantissimo. Per una storia della minchia cortissima, in cui però credevo (non lo avevo nemmeno tradito ).
Figuriamoci scenari di matrimoni, convivenze, lunghi fidanzamenti, figli...
 devastante.


----------



## Traccia (13 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Io mi domando se....
> 
> tutte quelle persone che dicono di aver perdonato e di vivere una relazione migliore...
> 
> dicono 'na cazzata... solo per nascondere il senso di convenienza (figli/soldi) o davvero hanno perdonato e riescono a ripensare al passato senza provare dolore?


Daniè...chiaramente la risposta è mista, vi sono entrambi i casi. 
Ma penso pure che nel migliore degli scenari, tornare assieme "perdonando" e voltando pagina, il boccone amaro non si digerirà mai del tutto e che è impossibile non provare dolore/fastidio ripensando al tradimento passato.


Credo anche che il tradito inoltre amplifichi più di quello che è stato vissuto/sentito veramente dall'altro.


Secondo me è una di quelle ferite che anche quando passa... non passa mai. 
Come i peperoni indigesti che si rirpopongono ad oltranza.
 O un vaso incollato che per quanto lo puoi riunire per bene, le crepe restano.


----------



## tullio (13 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Non si perdona finché resta lo stupore.*


Stupendo!


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Io mi domando se....
> 
> tutte quelle persone che dicono di aver perdonato e di vivere una relazione migliore...
> 
> dicono 'na cazzata... solo per nascondere il senso di convenienza (figli/soldi) *o davvero hanno perdonato e riescono a ripensare al passato senza provare dolore*?


Lo chiedessi qualche anno fa,ti direi che non è possibile.Lo chiedi adesso e ti rispondo che è possibile.Si va avanti per il proprio bene....Non puoi distruggerti l'anima a vita per ciò che fa parte del passato e vai oltre.


----------



## Ecate (13 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Io mi domando se....
> 
> tutte quelle persone che dicono di aver perdonato e di vivere una relazione migliore...
> 
> dicono 'na cazzata... solo per nascondere il senso di convenienza (figli/soldi) o davvero hanno perdonato e riescono a ripensare al passato senza provare dolore?


Dipende
dal tradimento
dalla relazione
dalla qualità della relazione prima e dalla qualità dopo
dal perché si decide di restare insieme comunque 
o di lasciarsi
io non credo che ci si lasci per un tradimento
ci si lascia perché una relazione è finita 
e pure si tradisce perché una relazione è finita

a volte
a volte si crede così 
a volte si valuta male
a volte


----------



## Daniele34 (13 Giugno 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Daniè...chiaramente la risposta è mista,* vi sono entrambi i casi.*
> Ma penso pure che nel migliore degli scenari, tornare assieme "perdonando" e voltando pagina, il boccone amaro non si digerirà mai del tutto e che è impossibile non provare dolore/fastidio ripensando al tradimento passato.
> 
> 
> ...




Perchè a qualcuno di voi è successo... c'è il "caso particolare" che afferma di aver perdonato?

...era una domanda anche la prima.
Volevo sapere se a qualcuno è riuscito veramente a perdonare tra di voi.

Ho letto Tebe e la sua storia... non mi sembra abbia effettivamente perdonato... ma sembra più un "farsene una ragione", che non lo eclassifico proprio come un perdono.


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Perchè a qualcuno di voi è successo... c'è il "caso particolare" che afferma di aver perdonato?


Per "caso particolare" che intendi?


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Giugno 2015)

"Imperdonabile", cioè assolutamente escluso da ogni ipotesi anche teorica di perdono, beh...sono poche cose davvero: la paternità citata da Perplesso, o una moglie che ti nasconde di essere una trafficante di organi, un compagno pedofilo. 
Più in generale, assolutamente dirompente e che abbia riflessi sul rapporto - in costruzione o già solido - è qualsiasi menzogna/omissione che l'altro/a SA o immagina che per me sia importante. Magari per lui/lei è una sciocchezza. Ma è suo obbligo di onestà mettermi nelle condizioni di avere la mia, di valutazione e conseguente reazione.


----------



## Daniele34 (13 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Per "caso particolare" che intendi?


intendo il caso in cui qualcuno abbia VERAMENTE perdonato... mi sembra che quasi che per molti è stata solo un "finto perdono"... o meglio dire un "far finta che non sia successo".


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> intendo il caso in cui qualcuno abbia VERAMENTE perdonato... mi sembra che quasi che per molti è stata solo un "finto perdono"... o meglio dire un "far finta che non sia successo".


Non si può far finta che non sia successo neanche se ti(generico) sforzi....Se non perdoni,tende sempre a riaffiorare alla prima occasione e parte il loop...Colpevolizzi,ti senti vittima,stai male,rinfacci....


----------



## angela (13 Giugno 2015)

Ciao a tutti, ho letto con attenzione ogni singolo post. La mia domanda è: ma è solo il perdono che risolve le cose? Cioè solo perdonando ritrovo la mia vita "di prima"? 
Il perdono, per come la vedo io, serve molto di più a chi lo "concede" che a chi lo riceve. 
E sul concetto di concessione ci sarebbe da discutere. 
Posso non perdonare, ma posso capire. 
Non c'è niente da perdonare perché non devo pulire la coscienza di nessuno. 
Posso rileggere i miei vissuti, personali e di coppia, per capire dove il meccanismo si è inceppato. Non c'è bisogno di perdonare. Il perdono mi ha sempre dato l'impressione di "annullamento". Il passato non lo puoi cancellare, lo guardi e impari. 
Nel caso del tradimento (nel mio caso) ho dovuto fare pace con l'idea che avevo di mio marito, di uomo perfetto e di compagno al di sopra di ogni sospetto. 
Problema mio. Lui c'entra veramente poco. 
Ho deciso di rimanere con lui perché lui non è solo quella parte che ha agito un tradimento, lui è anche tanto altro. L'azione compiuta (ma parlo solo di tradimento, su altre cose non saprei dire) non è necessariamente lo specchio esatto della persona che lo compie. 
Non posso perdonare perché non c'è niente da perdonare. 
Non perdonare non significa recriminare o rinfacciare o sminuire o insultare a vita significa semplicemente: quello che hai fatto non è perdonabile. Punto. 
È stato fatto con coscienza (era nella piena facoltà di intendere e di volere) quindi perché cercare il perdono. 
È un fatto, fa parte della nostra (non più solo della sua) vita, dal quale abbiamo imparato un sacco di cose. Abbiamo tenuto le cose buone del prima e abbiamo cambiato quelle che non andavano. 
Questo io non lo chiamo perdono, ma forse è solo un problema di etichette verbali.


----------



## Daniele34 (13 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non si può far finta che non sia successo neanche se ti(generico) sforzi....Se non perdoni,tende sempre a riaffiorare alla prima occasione e parte il loop...Colpevolizzi,ti senti vittima,stai male,rinfacci....


io onestamente... sto provando a perdonare.
Penso sia forse anche troppo presto per trarre una conclusione... ci siamo fermati per 2 mesi lontani ed ora è 2 mesi che ci frequentiamo di nuovo.
lei già mi considera "il fidanzato"... (termine che ritengo un poco bimbominkìa) io non mi sento di riconsiderarla tale visto che il "fidanzamento" è un patto di fiducia che ora per me non esiste.


Lo sento come un percorso... una strada in salita al 15 di Agosto.

Come lo sto affrontando?

Evito di "sbottare", di sentirmi vittima e di rinfacciare.... anche se a volte sono sul filo del rasoio (e ogni tanto qualcosina parte).
Tengo quasi tutto. Non serve e probabilmente è ingiustificato. In questo modo si sta male in 2 e predisporrebbe l'altra persona in modo sbagliato generando paura (i sentimenti generati dalla paura sono solo di circostanza).

Faccio totalmente l'opposto, rimango quello di sempre ma questa volta cerco di far perno sulle cose che sono mancate in passato. 

Visto che l'unica cosa che ci teneva veramente assieme in passato era la FIDUCIA...e questa è andata inesorabilmente affanculo...  cerco altro.

Cerco la passeggiata sulla spiaggia, l'aperitivo al tramonto, la passeggiata con gelato, il cantare assieme una canzone di quando eravamo bambini, baciarsi profondamente con la lingua, il fare sesso tutti i giorni che ci si vede nei posti più insoliti ecc... 

e non lo faccio per riconquistarla... lo faccio perché  mi piace farlo! Perché quando lo facciamo ci guardiamo negli occhi, ci abbracciamo e ridiamo!

quel maledetto tradimento però passa davanti ai miei occhi... ogni giorno... ogni minuto... è una fottuta lotta!
A volte sembro quasi SFORZARMI nel cercare il pelo nell'uovo e per rimettere tutto in discussione...

la brutta cosa? 2 errori...

1- sto riprogrammando di nuovo la mia vita su di lei (aspetto prima di prendere appuntamento con i miei amici)
2- la spio 

Non penso che siano punti che aiutino... ma ne sento il bisogno


----------



## Tradito? (13 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> io onestamente... sto provando a perdonare.
> Penso sia forse anche troppo presto per trarre una conclusione... ci siamo fermati per 2 mesi lontani ed ora è 2 mesi che ci frequentiamo di nuovo.
> lei già mi considera "il fidanzato"... (termine che ritengo un poco bimbominkìa) io non mi sento di riconsiderarla tale visto che il "fidanzamento" è un patto di fiducia che ora per me non esiste.
> 
> ...


Per il punto 1: tradimento o non tradimento avresti dovuto imparare qualcosa dalla vicenda. Se continui a programmare la tua vita su di lei ti esponi nuovamente a delusioni simili.


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Per il punto 1: tradimento o non tradimento avresti dovuto imparare qualcosa dalla vicenda. Se continui a programmare la tua vita su di lei ti esponi nuovamente a delusioni simili.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2015)

Hanno perdonato le vittime e i parenti delle vittime dell'apartheid in Sudafrica.
Non si trattava di tradimento ma di torture, omicidi.
Se è stato possibile, tutto è possibile.

Benché le colpe siano state enormemente più gravi non sono state compiute da persone di cui ci si fidava ma da chi costituiva il nemico. Per questo da un lato è stato un evento straordinario e storicamente uno spartiacque, d'altra parte la mancanza di un legame di fiducia tra vittime e carnefici lo ha reso desiderabile da entrambi per poter andare oltre.
Se un tradito non vuole andare davvero oltre o se un traditore non vuole ammettere di aver tradito la fiducia anche  una "sciocchezza" come un tradimento non può essere davvero perdonato.


----------



## Ecate (14 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Hanno perdonato le vittime e i parenti delle vittime dell'apartheid in Sudafrica.
> Non si trattava di tradimento ma di torture, omicidi.*
> Se è stato possibile, tutto è possibile.
> 
> ...


Non so quanto la riconciliazione in Sud Africa sia stata radicale e realmente pacificatrice. Sicuramente ha redistribuito le forze, e questo è un bene; a volte però mi sembra che siano una specie di Rodhesia light.
È stato un movimento di pensiero voluto e promosso dalle istituzioni; una delle poche volte in cui un modello di pensiero di massa imposto dalle istituzioni ha avuto buone intenzioni e ha dato buoni frutti.
Però quanto gli individui siano stati realmente capaci di elaborare gli orrori subiti e di ripudiare la logica del privilegio razziale per me rimane in grande dubbio.
Una situazione analoga rimane per me il perdono istituzionale che molte coppie si concedono dopo un tradimento o altri gravi eventi di crisi; una riconciliazione spesso possibile solo con una redistribuzione di forze volta alla condivisione di spazi il meno conflittuale possibile


----------



## disincantata (14 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> "Imperdonabile", cioè assolutamente più una menteogni ipotesi anche teorica di perdono, beh...sono poche cose davvero: la paternità citata da Perplesso, o una moglie che ti nasconde di essere una trafficante di organi, un compagno pedofilo.
> Più in generale, assolutamente dirompente e che abbia riflessi sul rapporto - in costruzione o già solido - è qualsiasi menzogna/omissione che l'altro/a SA o immagina che per me sia importante. Magari per lui/lei è una sciocchezza. Ma è suo obbligo di onestà mettermi nelle condizioni di avere la mia, di valutazione e conseguente reazione.


Piu  bugia di un tradimento magari portato avanti mesi o anni o piu' tradimenti cosa c'e'?

Negli altri casi neanche si sta a discutere.


----------



## Horny (14 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hanno perdonato le vittime e i parenti delle vittime dell'apartheid in Sudafrica.
> Non si trattava di tradimento ma di torture, omicidi.
> Se è stato possibile, tutto è possibile.
> 
> ...


forse non si vuole andare oltre perché è venuta meno la fiducia.
questo accade, come ha scritto vincent, nel momento in cui mi nascondi
qualcosa che sai per me tanto importante che cambierebbe il corso delle mie
scelte, negandomi la libertà di essere me stesso.
quindi non è questione di perdono.
non è che il legame affettivo venga meno perché non si perdona.
semplicemente non ti affidi più.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2015)

```

```



Horny ha detto:


> forse non si vuole andare oltre perché è venuta meno la fiducia.
> questo accade, come ha scritto vincent, nel momento in cui mi nascondi
> qualcosa che sai per me tanto importante che cambierebbe il corso delle mie
> scelte, negandomi la libertà di essere me stesso.
> ...


Non toccavo il tema del riparare o ricostruire la relazione che può essere impossibile per tante ragioni. Stavo cercando di focalizzare il perdonabile o imperdonabile da parte del tradito come modo per fare pace con l'evento.

Anche la mediazione riparatrice giudiziaria prescinde dall'esecuzione della pena, allo stato attuale.
Il tradito, così come la vittima di un reato, necessita essenzialmente di un riconoscimento del proprio dolore.
L'affermazione frequente del traditore  "non pensavo che avresti sofferto tanto" fa infuriare e non è riparatrice perché da un lato non si assume la responsabilità di quel dolore, dichiarandolo involontario, dall'altra lo qualifica come sovradimensionato.
Io ho scarso attaccamento alle cose rispetto a molti perché mi sono resa conto che ho reagito a furti con molta freddezza. È la stessa freddezza di chi commette i furti e che pensa di prendersi delle cose. Invece quasi sempre chi subisce un furto sente  violata la sfera personale. Immagino come si sentirebbe Tebe se venissero distrutte le sue piante. 
Il tradito ha bisogno di questo riconoscimento e riparazione.   violataviolata


----------



## oscuro (14 Giugno 2015)

*Daniele*



Daniele34 ha detto:


> io onestamente... sto provando a perdonare.
> Penso sia forse anche troppo presto per trarre una conclusione... ci siamo fermati per 2 mesi lontani ed ora è 2 mesi che ci frequentiamo di nuovo.
> lei già mi considera "il fidanzato"... (termine che ritengo un poco bimbominkìa) io non mi sento di riconsiderarla tale visto che il "fidanzamento" è un patto di fiducia che ora per me non esiste.
> 
> ...



Io resto basito.Parto da un presupposto.Io programmo la mia vita sulla mia persona.....Poi sulle esigenze di coppia,poi sulle sollecitazioni esterne,famiglie,lavoro amici e tutto il resto.
Riprogrammare la vita su di lei?cazzo si merita questo?ti ha tradito e riprogrammi la tua vita su una donna,che dopo quello che è riuscita a combinare,si comporta come nulla fosse?
Sai daniè,alla fine il problema non sono mai i traditori,sono i traditi,perchè i traditori se li scelgono sempre bene i patner da mettersi accanto,li pesano,pesano i rischi virtuali,i traditori due conti se li fanno sempre.
Parte sempre dal presupposto che se i traditori prendessero i loro meritati calci in culo forse si farebbero conti di versi,non amo questa categoria di persone,ho imparato a fare le dovute eccezioni....!
Morale della favola?che affidabilità ti da questa donna?sei costretto a spiarla,nn ti fidi,bel futuro che ti aspetta..
Guarda,daniè per esperienza,che tradisce non tradisce mai per una volta,è un qualcosa che ha dentro, è una sua potenzialità,sarà fra 6 mesi,sarà fra un anno...fra 3,o fra 5...ricascherà sul pisello tu turno...lei è questo,è anche questo.Il punto è.MERITI UNA DONNA SIMILE?


----------



## Horny (14 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non toccavo il tema del riparare o ricostruire la relazione che può essere impossibile per tante ragioni. Stavo cercando di focalizzare il perdonabile o imperdonabile da parte del tradito come modo per fare pace con l'evento.
> 
> Anche la mediazione riparatrice giudiziaria prescinde dall'esecuzione della pena, allo stato attuale.
> Il tradito, così come la vittima di un reato, necessita essenzialmente di un riconoscimento del proprio dolore.
> ...


scusa, non avevo capito.
il riconoscimento del dolore e l'ammissione di volontarietà da parte del traditore le davo per scontate.
certo che ne ha bisogno, ne ha diritto, direi.
il minimo sindacale.
altrimenti di che parliamo?
però, anche qui, per me rimane una questione di distacco,
più che di perdono.
lo scrivi anche tu, nulla è imperdonabile,
sinché si riesce ad andare oltre.


----------



## Horny (14 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> io onestamente... sto provando a perdonare.
> Penso sia forse anche troppo presto per trarre una conclusione... ci siamo fermati per 2 mesi lontani ed ora è 2 mesi che ci frequentiamo di nuovo.
> lei già mi considera "il fidanzato"... (termine che ritengo un poco bimbominkìa) io non mi sento di riconsiderarla tale visto che il "fidanzamento" è un patto di fiducia che ora per me non esiste.
> 
> ...


dipende da quanto conta per te la fiducia.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2015)

http://www.restorativejustice.org/1...ice-la-giustizia-riparatrice/at_download/file


----------



## Circe (14 Giugno 2015)

Dipende da quanto si è capaci di mettersi nei panni degli altri, dalle fondamenta del rapporto , da come si approccia il traditore e da quanto è grande il proprio ego.  In fondo il rancore fa male a chi lo prova e non a chi lo riceve. PerdonaRe significa fare pace con se stessi, non restituire al traditore la dignità, la figura e la rispettabilita' che si è persi con l'atto egoistico. Un saluto a tutti...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Dipende da quanto si è capaci di mettersi nei panni degli altri, dalle fondamenta del rapporto , da come si approccia il traditore e da quanto è grande il proprio ego.  In fondo il rancore fa male a chi lo prova e non a chi lo riceve. PerdonaRe significa fare pace con se stessi, non restituire al traditore la dignità, la figura e la rispettabilita' che si è persi con l'atto egoistico. Un saluto a tutti...


Segui il link.
Bello leggerti cara.

L'ottica di quella pratica è proprio di un riconoscimento reciproco di dignità.
L'atto indegno non ha marchiato la persona che può recuperare se stessa proprio attraverso l'assunzione di responsabilità.
La negazione della gravità nasce dalla mancanza di coraggio di assumersi il peso del dolore causato.


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'imperdonabile nel tradimento è la delusione rispetto all'immagine che avevamo della persona, dell'amore, della relazione.
> Non si perdona finché resta lo stupore.
> In questo senso non perdonare ha l'aspetto positivo per il   "colpevole" di essere considerato ancora, nonostante tutto, una persona incompatibile con gli atti che ha compiuto.



Mi sono sempre chiesta, indipendentemente dal tradimento subito, cosa significasse perdonare, o meglio che accezione senta appartenermi. Penso a chi nel passato mi ha rivolto del male scientemente e reiteratamente e mi dico che ho perdonato, senza che neanche mai mi siano state  porte delle scuse, ma in realtà con queste persone non ho nulla più a che fare, dunque se oggi mi chiedessero di essere perdonate non avrei problemi a dir loro, se proprio ne avessero bisogno, che si, le ho perdonate. Ma non m'interessa della loro vita, di ciò che pensano, desiderano, di ciò che provano, di eventuali sensi di colpa. Perciò questo non è perdono, è indifferenza e accettazione, per quello che conta in questi casi, degli altri finanche nelle sfaccettature più tristi.

Altro discorso nei confronti di chi invece continua a stare nella mia vita: non riesco più a pensare in termini di perdonabilità o imperdonabilità. Davanti ai miei occhi si staglia un uomo imperfetto che continuo a conoscere nel marasma di questi mesi e che continua ad interessarmi non tanto per ciò che ho sempre conosciuto ed amato, quanto nei risvolti gestionali delle sue debolezze (generiche). Non era un mito prima e non lo è ora, ma quello che era/è lui è di secondaria importanza rispetto al mio personale percorso, come dice benissimo Ipazia, di "riappropriazione". Ho ben presente che la necessità di un lavoro del genere mi è piombata addosso senza averla cercata, ma ora sono costretta a guardare nelle palle degli occhi anche anfratti di me che tenevo al buio, e questo non è male, anzi. 





Daniele34 ha detto:


> Cerco la passeggiata sulla spiaggia, l'aperitivo al tramonto, la passeggiata con gelato, il cantare assieme una canzone di quando eravamo bambini, baciarsi profondamente con la lingua, il fare sesso tutti i giorni che ci si vede nei posti più insoliti ecc...



Lei tradisce e il ritorno che ottiene è il tuo sbattimento per ciò che descrivi. Figo! 
Da far prescrivere dal medico in caso di relazione stanca.


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Giugno 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Lei tradisce e il ritorno che ottiene è il tuo sbattimento per ciò che descrivi. Figo!
> Da far prescrivere dal medico in caso di relazione stanca.


No ok... i vari Vaffanculo... Puttana... e umiliazioni varie  se li è presi a mani basse...

Che potevo fare di più?
Prenderla a calci nel culo?

È stata anche una situazione "particolare"... ma questo non penso sia da discutere qui.

Qui si parla di perdono....

Quel che ho fatto è solo quello che in fin dei conti è sempre mancato nella nostra relazione.

Poi possono esistere anche diversi modi per far capire ad una persona quel che ha fatto e mi spiego:

Insitere nell'umiliare e sputtare una persona può solo CONVINCERLA nella scelta che ha fatto: "ho tradito e ho fatto bene...".
Fare l'opposto invece: mostrare quel che ha rischiato di perdere e he forse sta perdendo potrebbe far riflettere sull'importanza del rapporto di coppia e della persona che si vuole avere vicino.

Qui non esiste una "RICETTA COMUNE" altrimenti neanche esisterebbe un Forum e non ci sarebbe nulla su cui discutere.

Forse il traditore tradirà di nuovo... forse no.... 

Non nego che anche io ho i miei ripensamenti quotidiani...


----------



## passante (15 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa è imperdonabile?
> Ci sono persone che leggiamo che hanno perdonato o hanno provato o stanno provando a perdonare.
> Siamo cresciuti apparentemente tutti nella cultura del perdono cristiana eppure se penso a un utente che ha realmente perdonato, o almeno così pensa, è Tebe che non si riconosce in quella cultura.
> Penso che in merito al perdono sia più significativo il carattere o l'importanza che si dà alla sincerità e soprattutto al patto che si era convinti fosse implicito nello stare insieme e via via rafforzato dalle scelte comuni.
> ...


non so definire qualcosa di imperdonabile, in modo oggettivo. ma so che ci sono cose dopo le quali non mi interessa più, o non voglio più, mantenere una relazione. 

in alcune (poche) relazioni di amicizia o di lavoro, che ho interrotto, non è stata tanto una questione di perdonare o meno, quanto che un certo comportamento, o più spesso una serie di comportamenti, mi hanno fatto vedere quelle persone in un modo completamente diverso. e perdere del tutto l'interesse, o la volontà, di frequentarle. 

per quello che riguarda la coppia, io non credo che sarei in grado di perdonare un tradimento da parte di matteo, sarebbe una ferita e una delusione terribile. non dico che non ci proverei, eh: so che ci proverei. ma non so con quale esito. non considero il tradimento in sé una cosa imperdonabile, solo non credo che ce la farei. poi chissà.


----------



## Tessa (15 Giugno 2015)

Non si perdona.
Si prende atto che ci sono altri problemi nel rapporto e si affrontano insieme. 
Ci deve essere la volontà comune di farlo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Giugno 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non si perdona.


Quindi chi non perdona decide di nutrire per sempre il rancore dentro di sè? E ciò vuol dire vivere perennemente in uno stato di "superiorità" dovuta ad un eventuale risarcimento che sarà dovuto vita natural durante dal traditore in cambio dell'indulgenza concessa (non averlo preso a calci nel culo)? Parlo di chi sceglie di continuare un percorso insieme al "perdonabileforsechissàdipendedacomemigiranoicoglioni".

E vale la pena, per l'economia del proprio benessere personale, impegnarsi insieme all'altro per superare l'impasse ma perseverando al contempo nell'atteggiamento di "stupore" e non accettazione? Perchè se si riesce ad accettarlo si va anche oltre con serenità, senza farsi condizionare dal bannerino luminoso perennemente acceso nel cervello nel quale scorre la scritta "non ti perdono, non ti perdono, non ti perdono"..


Un tradimento, come tutti gli eventi che toccano profondamente, non si può dimenticare, e la parola chiave, a questo punto del mio ragionare a riguardo, non è "perdono" ma "accettazione", che presuppone uno sguardo spalancato sul mondo, non frustrante ma consapevole.


----------



## Eratò (15 Giugno 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quindi chi non perdona decide di nutrire per sempre il rancore dentro di sè? E ciò vuol dire vivere perennemente in uno stato di "superiorità" dovuta ad un eventuale risarcimento che sarà dovuto vita natural durante dal traditore in cambio dell'indulgenza concessa (non averlo preso a calci nel culo)? Parlo di chi sceglie di continuare un percorso insieme al "perdonabileforsechissàdipendedacomemigiranoicoglioni".
> 
> E vale la pena, per l'economia del proprio benessere personale, impegnarsi insieme all'altro per superare l'impasse ma perseverando al contempo nell'atteggiamento di "stupore" e non accettazione? Perchè se si riesce ad accettarlo si va anche oltre con serenità, senza farsi condizionare dal bannerino luminoso perennemente acceso nel cervello nel quale scorre la scritta "non ti perdono, non ti perdono, non ti perdono"..
> 
> ...


Geniale:up:


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Fare l'opposto invece: mostrare quel che ha rischiato di perdere e he forse sta perdendo potrebbe far riflettere sull'importanza del rapporto di coppia e della persona che si vuole avere vicino.


Non so, credo che una sana via di mezzo tra la manifestazione delle conseguenze del torto subito e il porgere il proprio stare insieme al meglio (nel corso della vita oltre le rose e i fiori molto altro apparirà) sia la cosa migliore sulla lunga distanza.

Spingere il traditore a riflettere sull'importanza e la bellezza di ciò che ha messo come posta sul suo personale tavolo da gioco secondo me significa mettersi ancora, e nonostante tutto, sotto scacco, e fargli arrivare un messaggio implicito di potere a prescindere. 

Sti cazzi (non so è giusta Simy ).


----------



## Tessa (15 Giugno 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quindi chi non perdona decide di nutrire per sempre il rancore dentro di sè? E ciò vuol dire vivere perennemente in uno stato di "superiorità" dovuta ad un eventuale risarcimento che sarà dovuto vita natural durante dal traditore in cambio dell'indulgenza concessa (non averlo preso a calci nel culo)? Parlo di chi sceglie di continuare un percorso insieme al "perdonabileforsechissàdipendedacomemigiranoicoglioni".
> 
> E vale la pena, per l'economia del proprio benessere personale, impegnarsi insieme all'altro per superare l'impasse ma perseverando al contempo nell'atteggiamento di "stupore" e non accettazione? Perchè se si riesce ad accettarlo si va anche oltre con serenità, senza farsi condizionare dal bannerino luminoso perennemente acceso nel cervello nel quale scorre la scritta "non ti perdono, non ti perdono, non ti perdono"..
> 
> ...


@Mary
Non nutro rancore. Né superiorità.
Indulgenza si. La stessa indulgenza che vorrei fosse riservata a me. Tutti possiamo sbagliare.


----------



## Tessa (15 Giugno 2015)

@Mary
Perché Rosy Bindi?


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Geniale:up:


E' l'avatar che ispira :rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Giugno 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> @Mary
> Non nutro rancore. Né superiorità.
> Indulgenza si. La stessa indulgenza che vorrei fosse riservata a me. Tutti possiamo sbagliare.



Capisco. Ciò che non afferro è il legarsi al concetto di non perdono. Forse può rappresentare un mezzo per mantenere vivo in lui l'errore, un non fargli mai percepire che ormai è acqua passata, un fiore all'occhiello della nostra personalità che abbisogna di esserci sempre?



Tessa ha detto:


> @Mary
> Perché Rosy Bindi?



Perchè è figa


----------



## Tessa (15 Giugno 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> 1Capisco. Ciò che non afferro è il legarsi al concetto di non perdono. Forse può rappresentare un mezzo per mantenere vivo in lui l'errore, un non fargli mai percepire che ormai è acqua passata, un fiore all'occhiello della nostra personalità che abbisogna di esserci sempre?
> 
> 
> 2Perchè è figa



Forse perché mi è avulso il concetto di perdono.


Si


----------



## Eratò (15 Giugno 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E' l'avatar che ispira :rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (15 Giugno 2015)

O perche' certi tradimenti non sono proprio perdonabili. 

Puoi accettare, cercare mille motivi per cui e' capitato, ma quando si tratta di tradimenti lunghi o fatti in momenti particolari ed in modi indegni e' davvero l'ultimo problema la parola perdono.  Anzi, eliminerei  il termine.

Resti con il traditore per altri motivi ed in altro modo.  NULLA e' piu' come prima.  Diverso.  

NON parlo del tradimento mordi e fuggi che neanche ti ricordi  perche' come e con chi. Che manco scopri poi.


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> O perche' certi tradimenti non sono proprio perdonabili.
> 
> Puoi accettare, cercare mille motivi per cui e' capitato, ma quando si tratta di tradimenti lunghi o fatti in momenti particolari ed in modi indegni e' davvero l'ultimo problema la parola perdono.  Anzi, eliminerei  il termine.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non so, credo che una sana via di mezzo tra la manifestazione delle conseguenze del torto subito e il porgere il proprio stare insieme al meglio (nel corso della vita oltre le rose e i fiori molto altro apparirà) sia la cosa migliore sulla lunga distanza.
> 
> Spingere il traditore a riflettere sull'importanza e la bellezza di ciò che ha messo come posta sul suo personale tavolo da gioco secondo me significa mettersi ancora, e nonostante tutto, sotto scacco, e fargli arrivare un messaggio implicito di potere a prescindere.
> 
> Sti cazzi (non so è giusta Simy ).



no, qui ci stava bene un "e che cazzo"


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2015)

Io riconosco la dignità umana a chiunque e anche auspico il riscatto attraverso la responsabilità.
Ma la superiorità morale nei confronti di Mengele la rivendico. E che cazzo!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Capisco. Ciò che non afferro è il legarsi al concetto di non perdono. Forse può rappresentare un mezzo per mantenere vivo in lui l'errore, un non fargli mai percepire che ormai è acqua passata, un fiore all'occhiello della nostra personalità che abbisogna di esserci sempre?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Altroché!


----------



## Homer (15 Giugno 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Piu  bugia di un tradimento magari portato avanti mesi o anni o piu' tradimenti cosa c'e'?
> 
> Negli altri casi neanche si sta a discutere.


Mi è venuta in mente questo frase:

_La verità è tanto più difficile da sentire quanto più a lungo la si è taciuta._

[Cit. Anna Frank]


----------



## Divì (15 Giugno 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Mi è venuta in mente questo frase:
> 
> _La verità è tanto più difficile da sentire quanto più a lungo la si è taciuta._
> 
> [Cit. Anna Frank]


Questo vale anche se la verità è così stupida da non giustificare affatto averla taciuta tanto a lungo......


----------



## Divì (15 Giugno 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E' l'avatar che ispira :rotfl:


Guarda che è D'Alema quello intelliggente del PD!!


----------



## ologramma (15 Giugno 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Guarda che è D'Alema quello intelliggente del PD!!


mi sa che sbagliate , sono due grandi paraculi , lui e la bindi


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi sa che sbagliate , sono due grandi paraculi , lui e la bindi


Ha parlato quello che interpreta l'ignorante, insicuro. Poi sei certo di essere in grado di dare giudizi su cose sulle quali non hai competenze.


----------



## Trinità (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io resto basito.Parto da un presupposto.Io programmo la mia vita sulla mia persona.....Poi sulle esigenze di coppia,poi sulle sollecitazioni esterne,famiglie,lavoro amici e tutto il resto.
> Riprogrammare la vita su di lei?cazzo si merita questo?ti ha tradito e riprogrammi la tua vita su una donna,che dopo quello che è riuscita a combinare,si comporta come nulla fosse?
> Sai daniè,alla fine il problema non sono mai i traditori,sono i traditi,perchè i traditori se li scelgono sempre bene i patner da mettersi accanto,li pesano,pesano i rischi virtuali,i traditori due conti se li fanno sempre.
> Parte sempre dal presupposto che se i traditori prendessero i loro meritati calci in culo forse si farebbero conti di versi,non amo questa categoria di persone,ho imparato a fare le dovute eccezioni....!
> ...


GRAZIE!GRAZIE!GRAZIE!

Posso dire di essere in debito con Te.

Carissimi utenti siamo di fornte ad una verità indiscutibile.

Però caro Oscuro, se t'innamori di una donna così cosa cavolo devi fare?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> io onestamente... sto provando a perdonare.
> Penso sia forse anche troppo presto per trarre una conclusione... ci siamo fermati per 2 mesi lontani ed ora è 2 mesi che ci frequentiamo di nuovo.
> lei già mi considera "il fidanzato"... (termine che ritengo un poco bimbominkìa) io non mi sento di riconsiderarla tale visto che il "fidanzamento" è un patto di fiducia che ora per me non esiste.
> 
> ...


cerca di riprogrammare la tua vita sulle tue esigenze. Spiare non so quanto serva se non avvelenarsi l'anima di dubbi talvolta inutili


----------



## Diletta (16 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> "Imperdonabile", cioè assolutamente escluso da ogni ipotesi anche teorica di perdono, beh...sono poche cose davvero: la paternità citata da Perplesso, o* una moglie che ti nasconde di essere una trafficante di organi, *un compagno pedofilo.
> Più in generale, assolutamente dirompente e che abbia riflessi sul rapporto - in costruzione o già solido - è qualsiasi menzogna/omissione che l'altro/a SA o immagina che per me sia importante. Magari per lui/lei è una sciocchezza. Ma è suo obbligo di onestà mettermi nelle condizioni di avere la mia, di valutazione e conseguente reazione.



...e un marito o una moglie che ti nasconde la sua vera personalità che è quella di aver tradito per anni e anni quando ti ha fatto credere di essere una persona fedele ed affidabile?
Perché qui fatico a vedere che si tratta di "errori", qui c'è una forma mentale che permette l'inganno e la menzogna.
Dimmi cosa ne pensi Vincent.


----------



## Diletta (16 Giugno 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> GRAZIE!GRAZIE!GRAZIE!
> 
> Posso dire di essere in debito con Te.
> 
> ...



Se ti innamori di una donna/uomo così è un grosso problema, credimi.
Starai sempre male, sempre sulla difensiva e ci saranno molte volte che la vedrai come un nemico da cui guardarsi.
Pensa un po': la tua compagna che hai scelto per la vita figurerà un nemico!
Penso di aver detto abbastanza.


----------



## Diletta (16 Giugno 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> L'unico peccato imperdonabile risulta essere quello
> di non ritenersi perdonabili.
> Quindi di sostituirsi a chi ha il potere di perdonare.
> Il perdono esiste e chi nega questo fatto purtroppo
> ...



Alla faccia dell"invito"!
Una simile affermazione non se la sente neanche un sacerdote di pronunciarla...


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Giugno 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e un marito o una moglie che ti nasconde la sua vera personalità che è quella di aver tradito per anni e anni quando ti ha fatto credere di essere una persona fedele ed affidabile?
> Perché qui fatico a vedere che si tratta di "errori", qui c'è una forma mentale che permette l'inganno e la menzogna.
> Dimmi cosa ne pensi Vincent.


Vero, la forma mentale è quella. E sicuramente alcuni/e preferirebbero un marito trafficante ad uno infedele e bugiardo. 
Ma il perdono - accettazione e superamento- è molto individuale. L'aggettivo "imperdonabile" che dà il titolo al treddì, richiama una impossibilità quasi oggettiva che qualcosa sia oggetto di perdono. Ed infatti bugia ed infedeltà (ma anche cose molto meno rilevanti oggettivamente, ma che magari lo sono soggettivamente) rientrano tra le cose "dirompenti" con diverse gradazioni.
Ma non oggettivamente "imperdonabili". Oggettivamente imperdonabile è qualcosa che non si può immaginare di perdonare. L'esempio di perplesso sulla paternità è calzante. La pedofilia, è sicuramente un altro caso.


----------



## Diletta (16 Giugno 2015)

*Sì*

anche per me, come ha detto Circe, il perdono è trovare la pace dentro se stessi, e la pace si trova quando scompare il rancore, ma non ne deve restare più alcuna traccia.
E' ovvio che anche il traditore se ne avvantaggi perché torna l'armonia e solo quando c'è questa si vive serenamente.
Non credo che il perdono sia un atto di volontà, di sicuro ci si deve predisporre al perdono, ma se viene o non viene non dipende da noi.
O forse sì?
Ultimo lo afferma da sempre, ma resto dell'idea che se non avesse tradito a sua volta, molto difficilmente avrebbe perdonato.
E perdonami anche tu l'affermazione forte che, logicamente, è solo una mia personale opinione.


----------



## Diletta (16 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Vero, la forma mentale è quella. E sicuramente alcuni/e preferirebbero un marito trafficante ad uno infedele e bugiardo.
> Ma il perdono - accettazione e superamento- è molto individuale. L'aggettivo "imperdonabile" che dà il titolo al treddì, richiama una impossibilità quasi oggettiva che qualcosa sia oggetto di perdono. Ed infatti bugia ed infedeltà (ma anche cose molto meno rilevanti oggettivamente, ma che magari lo sono soggettivamente) rientrano tra le cose "dirompenti" con diverse gradazioni.
> Ma non oggettivamente "imperdonabili". Oggettivamente imperdonabile è qualcosa che non si può immaginare di perdonare. L'esempio di perplesso sulla paternità è calzante. La pedofilia, è sicuramente un altro caso.



Il tuo discorso è giusto, ma qualcosa non torna nelle ultime due frasi.
E' il termine "oggettivamente" che non torna (secondo me).
Se il perdono è individuale e quindi soggettivo, lo è sempre.


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Giugno 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il tuo discorso è giusto, ma qualcosa non torna nelle ultime due frasi.
> E' il termine "oggettivamente" che non torna (secondo me).
> Se il perdono è individuale e quindi soggettivo, lo è sempre.


Vero. Il perdono è soggettivo. Ma allora nel titolo vi è una contraddizione in termini: nulla è imperdonabile. Io ho interpretato secondo un criterio di "ragionevolmente imperdonabile". Poi ovvio, papà Bossetti può perdonare la consorte che per 50 anni gli ha fatto crescere i figli del camionista, così come ci sono mogli che perdonano i mariti stupratori o pedofili. Ma per me siamo al di là del concepibile.


----------



## Divì (16 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Vero. Il perdono è soggettivo. Ma allora nel titolo vi è una contraddizione in termini: nulla è imperdonabile. Io ho interpretato secondo un criterio di "ragionevolmente imperdonabile". Poi ovvio, papà Bossetti può perdonare la consorte che per 50 anni gli ha fatto crescere i figli del camionista, così come ci sono mogli che perdonano i mariti stupratori o pedofili. Ma per me siamo al di là del concepibile.


Io mi domando sempre come viva il padre di Erika e come possa avere perdonato la figlia che gli ha massacrato la famiglia .....

A volte ci si attacca quel poco che resta ....


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Io mi domando sempre come viva il padre di Erika e come possa avere perdonato la figlia che gli ha massacrato la famiglia .....
> 
> *A volte ci si attacca quel poco che resta* ....


Me lo domando anch'io
L'ho sempre vissuto come un tradimento verso la moglie e soprattutto verso il figlio
Ma probabilmente è vero il grassetto


----------



## Diletta (16 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Vero. Il perdono è soggettivo. Ma allora nel titolo vi è una contraddizione in termini: nulla è imperdonabile. Io ho interpretato secondo un criterio di *"ragionevolmente imperdonabile"*. Poi ovvio, papà Bossetti può perdonare la consorte che per 50 anni gli ha fatto crescere i figli del camionista, così come ci sono mogli che perdonano i mariti stupratori o pedofili. Ma per me siamo al di là del concepibile.



Sì, sono d'accordissimo col tuo criterio.


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Cosa è imperdonabile?*
> Ci sono persone che leggiamo che hanno perdonato o hanno provato o stanno provando a perdonare.
> Siamo cresciuti apparentemente tutti nella cultura del perdono cristiana eppure se penso a un utente che ha realmente perdonato, o almeno così pensa, è Tebe che non si riconosce in quella cultura.
> Penso che in merito al perdono sia più significativo il carattere o l'importanza che si dà alla sincerità e soprattutto al patto che si era convinti fosse implicito nello stare insieme e via via rafforzato dalle scelte comuni.
> ...


Il male gratuito.


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> GRAZIE!GRAZIE!GRAZIE!
> 
> Posso dire di essere in debito con Te.
> 
> ...


io ero innamorata persa di un uomo stronzo.

non si parla di tradimenti. era stronzo di suo, punto.

ci sono stata 5 anni, poi ho scelto. tra lui e me, ho scelto me. mi sono violentata e me ne sono andata.

morale: devi scegliere sempre e solo TE..


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ero innamorata persa di un uomo stronzo.
> 
> non si parla di tradimenti. era stronzo di suo, punto.
> 
> ...


Ma era quello che non faceva un cazzo, dovevi fare tutto tu, che ti criticava sempre o qualcosa del genere?


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma era quello che non faceva un cazzo, dovevi fare tutto tu, che ti criticava sempre o qualcosa del genere?


non è proprio così, ma sì è lui..


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Giugno 2015)

Alla fine mi sembra di aver capito che... ognuno ha il suo concetto di perdono dettato dal quel che pensa lo faccia stare bene.


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Alla fine mi sembra di aver capito che... ognuno ha il suo concetto di perdono dettato dal quel che pensa lo faccia stare bene.



mi sembra ovvio, è qualcosa di assolutamente soggettivo. 
e tra l'altro, secondo me, la scala delle cose "perdonabili" è anche una cosa variabile in base alla sensibilità del momento.


lo so, è un concetto contorto, ma io mi sono capita :carneval:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sembra ovvio, è qualcosa di assolutamente soggettivo.
> e tra l'altro, secondo me, *la scala delle cose "perdonabili" è anche una cosa variabile in base alla sensibilità del momento.*
> 
> 
> lo so, è un concetto contorto, ma io mi sono capita :carneval:


perfettamente d'accordo..


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sembra ovvio, è qualcosa di assolutamente soggettivo.
> e tra l'altro, secondo me, la scala delle cose "perdonabili" è anche *una cosa variabile in base alla sensibilità del momento.*
> 
> 
> lo so, è un concetto contorto, ma io mi sono capita :carneval:


...e questi momenti sono a fasi alterne anche dentro la stessa giornata...

uffffffffffffffffffffffff

figuriamoci in situazioni di stress.... a me varia anche se trovo la fila per pagare un caffè...


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ...e questi momenti sono a fasi alterne anche dentro la stessa giornata...
> 
> uffffffffffffffffffffffff
> 
> figuriamoci in situazioni di stress.... a me varia anche se trovo la fila per pagare un caffè...


eddddaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii animo ragazzo, animo! 
la fila per il caffè non può essere fonte di stress


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> perfettamente d'accordo..


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Trinità*



Trinità ha detto:


> GRAZIE!GRAZIE!GRAZIE!
> 
> Posso dire di essere in debito con Te.
> 
> ...



Prego prego prego.Aggiungo di più,le donne traditrici seriali,si mettono accanto sempre un certo tipo di uomo...nn deve dare problemi,deve essere gestibile e davanti ad un bel paio di corna..se le deve pure tenere.Non HO MAI VISTO un uomo con le palle,stare accanto ad una sciacquetta,e non ho mai visto il contrario.....


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Trinità*

A me piacciono le donne,nn potrei mai provare amore per una sciacquetta scorretta e vile.
Sta cosa dell'amore e cieco...a 16 anni....per me l'amore è anche condivisione,non potrei mai provare amore per una criminale....!Sono fatto così.


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prego prego prego.Aggiungo di più,le donne traditrici seriali,si mettono accanto sempre un certo tipo di uomo...nn deve dare problemi,deve essere gestibile e davanti ad un bel paio di corna..se le deve pure tenere.Non HO MAI VISTO un uomo con le palle,stare accanto ad una sciacquetta,e non ho mai visto il contrario.....


maschile di "sciacquetta"?


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Daniele34 ha detto:


> maschile di "sciacquetta"?


Non saprei.Però ti chiedo:ti meriti questo?Razionalmente,ti meriti questo?non conosco la tua storia...


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> maschile di "sciacquetta"?


sciacquetto.

:carneval:


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sciacquetto.
> 
> :carneval:


lo stavo per scrivere io :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> lo stavo per scrivere io :rotfl:


ma quanto siamo carine quando scriviamo l'una appresso all'altra con queste bamboline cheerleaders :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non saprei.Però ti chiedo:ti meriti questo?Razionalmente,ti meriti questo?non conosco la tua storia...


in quali casi... una persona potrebbe meritarsi questo? 
in quali casi... una persona può meritarsi un paio di corna?

a questo punto mi domando...

secondo te (e voi)... chi si merita un paio di corna?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> in quali casi... una persona potrebbe meritarsi questo?
> in quali casi... una persona può meritarsi un paio di corna?
> 
> a questo punto mi domando...
> ...


rispondo da traditrice: Nessuno.


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> in quali casi... una persona potrebbe meritarsi questo?
> in quali casi... una persona può meritarsi un paio di corna?
> 
> a questo punto mi domando...
> ...


credo che oscuro volesse dire: ti meriti di stare con una persona di cui non ti fidi e dover passare il tuo tempo a spiarla? 

le corna.. a mio avviso non se le merita nessuno. tranne pochissimi casi in cui mi viene da dire "se l'è cercata"


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> rispondo da traditrice: Nessuno.


neanche tu?

chi giudica le corna che hai messo sono più o meno importanti delle corna che ti potrebbe (o ti mette) il compagno?


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Daniele34 ha detto:


> in quali casi... una persona potrebbe meritarsi questo?
> in quali casi... una persona può meritarsi un paio di corna?
> 
> a questo punto mi domando...
> ...



Nessuno.Per esistono anche quei tipi che sanno che la loro donna ha il culo sbarazzino...e non si pongono il problema....


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma quanto siamo carine quando scriviamo l'una appresso all'altra con queste bamboline cheerleaders :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


tra un po' la cambio


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> in quali casi... una persona potrebbe meritarsi questo?
> in quali casi... una persona può meritarsi un paio di corna?
> 
> a questo punto mi domando...
> ...



nessuno, ma Oscuro parla di fiducia...


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Daniele34 ha detto:


> neanche tu?
> 
> chi giudica le corna che hai messo sono più o meno importanti delle corna che ti potrebbe (o ti mette) il compagno?



Ma che state a fa insieme?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> in quali casi... una persona potrebbe meritarsi questo?
> in quali casi... una persona può meritarsi un paio di corna?
> 
> a questo punto mi domando...
> ...


Ciao......io tradisco e non poco,e ti rispondo che non formuli bene la domanda.
Dovresti chiedere,perche'tradiamo.


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Giugno 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao.....*.io tradisco e non poco*,e ti rispondo che non formuli bene la domanda.
> Dovresti chiedere,perche'tradiamo.



faccio una domanda: secondo voi... lui lo meriterebbe un tradimento?




oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che state a fa insieme?





oscuro ha detto:


>




le corna che potrei mettere io... visti gli accaduti... possono essere più o meno importanti delle sue?


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> faccio una domanda: secondo voi... lui lo meriterebbe un tradimento?


no. la legge del taglione "occhio per occhio" non ha mai portato a nulla di buono..


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> faccio una domanda: secondo voi... lui lo meriterebbe un tradimento?
> 
> 
> 
> le corna che potrei mettere io... visti gli accaduti... possono essere più o meno importanti delle sue?



le corna per vendetta non ti porterebbero da nessuna parte. non sono né più né meno importanti. sono corna. non ti farebbero stare meglio.
lascia stare la vendetta, e pensa più a te stesso e a stare bene.


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Meno*



Daniele34 ha detto:


> faccio una domanda: secondo voi... lui lo meriterebbe un tradimento?
> 
> 
> 
> le corna che potrei mettere io... visti gli accaduti... possono essere più o meno importanti delle sue?



Molto meno perché è solo una vendetta.Lei te le ha messe per scelta.Senti daniè,perdonami,se lei è na merda,non devi essere altrettanto tu....e scusami.Tu resta fedele a te stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2015)

Chiarisco che l'imperdonabile o il perdonabile non li ho considerati in rapporto con lo stare insieme dopo il tradimento.
C'è chi perdona ma lascia il traditore e viceversa.


----------



## Traccia (16 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> neanche tu?
> 
> chi giudica le corna che hai messo sono più o meno importanti delle corna che ti potrebbe (o ti mette) il compagno?


daniele...una domanda...
tu hai mai tradito la tua donna?
sincero


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> neanche tu?
> 
> chi giudica le corna che hai messo sono più o meno importanti delle corna che ti potrebbe (o ti mette) il compagno?


Ti rispondo per me
Non scoperei mai con un altro per fare una ripicca a qualcuno. Svilirebbe me in primis e  non cambierebbe l'aver subito corna.


----------



## Traccia (16 Giugno 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> daniele...una domanda...
> tu hai mai tradito la tua donna?
> sincero





Daniele34 ha detto:


> neanche tu?
> chi giudica le corna che hai messo sono più o meno importanti delle corna che ti potrebbe (o ti mette) il compagno?


Te lo chiedo perchè:
o sei talmente open mind, in grado di andare oltre determinati principi assoluti e torti ricevuti, ed allora i miei complimenti, non è da tutti (me compresa che su questo sarei molto rigida ed intransigente)
oppure ci sei passato anche tu, hai tradito anche tu, ed allora più propenso a comprendere/giustificare (sensi di colpa?), ed ecco come mai più morbido del dovuto...
o...? dimmelo tu


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> faccio una domanda: secondo voi... lui lo meriterebbe un tradimento?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo che le meriterei


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Giugno 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Io mi domando sempre come viva il padre di Erika e come possa avere perdonato la figlia che gli ha massacrato la famiglia .....
> 
> A volte ci si attacca quel poco che resta ....


1) è l'unica famiglia che gli è rimasta;
2) se tua figlia 16enne si droga, scopa in giro, e ammazza a coltellate la madre e il fratellino, beh, come padre qualche domanda te la poni. Questa non è che è stata raccolta per strada. L'hai messa al mondo, cresciuta, e ci cenavi tutte le sere.


----------



## Divì (16 Giugno 2015)

Hai ragione. Infatti mi domando come viva. Parlare di perdono è difficile, direi che è l'unica scelta che hai, no?


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> neanche tu?
> 
> chi giudica le corna che hai messo sono più o meno importanti delle corna che ti potrebbe (o ti mette) il compagno?


Daniele quoto un tuo post a caso : 
1) di quale perdono vuoi parlare se non ti fidi e la controlli?Non avere fretta di "perdonare" e fare un taglia e cuci della tua vita a misura di lei.Non ti sforzare....Comunicare ed essere se stessi va bene,non entrare nel loop di dimostrarle quello che si stava perdendo perche ormai dovrebbe saperlo
2)siete fidanzati,senza particolari cazzi da affrontare,liberi di divertirvi e fare quello che vi pare.E ti ha tradito...Cosa farebbe se foste sposati,con mutui da pagare,figli da accudire,problemi al lavoro da affrontare,mutande da lavare e una montagna di panni da stirare?Detta piu chiaramente ordinaria routine familiare?


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Daniele quoto un tuo post a caso :
> 1) di quale perdono vuoi parlare se non ti fidi e la controlli?Non avere fretta di "perdonare" e fare un taglia e cuci della tua vita a misura di lei.Non ti sforzare....Comunicare ed essere se stessi va bene,non entrare nel loop di dimostrarle quello che si stava perdendo perche ormai dovrebbe saperlo
> 2)siete fidanzati,senza particolari cazzi da affrontare,liberi di divertirvi e fare quello che vi pare.E ti ha tradito...Cosa farebbe se foste sposati,con mutui da pagare,figli da accudire,problemi al lavoro da affrontare,mutande da lavare e una montagna di panni da stirare?Detta piu chiaramente ordinaria routine familiare?



quoto ogni singola parola


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Daniele quoto un tuo post a caso :
> 1) di quale perdono vuoi parlare se non ti fidi e la controlli?Non avere fretta di "perdonare" e fare un taglia e cuci della tua vita a misura di lei.Non ti sforzare....Comunicare ed essere se stessi va bene,non entrare nel loop di dimostrarle quello che si stava perdendo perche ormai dovrebbe saperlo
> 2)siete fidanzati,senza particolari cazzi da affrontare,liberi di divertirvi e fare quello che vi pare.E ti ha tradito...Cosa farebbe se foste sposati,con mutui da pagare,figli da accudire,problemi al lavoro da affrontare,mutande da lavare e una montagna di panni da stirare?Detta piu chiaramente ordinaria routine familiare?


E' proprio così.
Oltre tutto è darle il doppio 0. Intendo 007 licenza di tradire.


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> faccio una domanda: secondo voi... lui lo meriterebbe un tradimento?
> 
> 
> 
> le corna che potrei mettere io... visti gli accaduti... possono essere più o meno importanti delle sue?


Le corna fanno male sempre secondo me,sia ai traditi che ai traditori...di uguale misura.Un tradimento è brutto,pesante,un grande dolore che ti toglie la ragione i primi tempi soprattutto...non ragioni a mente lucida.Per cui penso che anche per un traditore sarebbe un brutto colpo...


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Daniele quoto un tuo post a caso :
> 1) di quale perdono vuoi parlare se non ti fidi e la controlli?Non avere fretta di "perdonare" e fare un taglia e cuci della tua vita a misura di lei.Non ti sforzare....Comunicare ed essere se stessi va bene,non entrare nel loop di dimostrarle quello che si stava perdendo perche ormai dovrebbe saperlo
> 2)siete fidanzati,senza particolari cazzi da affrontare,liberi di divertirvi e fare quello che vi pare.E ti ha tradito...Cosa farebbe se foste sposati,con mutui da pagare,figli da accudire,problemi al lavoro da affrontare,mutande da lavare e una montagna di panni da stirare?Detta piu chiaramente ordinaria routine familiare?


stra quoto


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Daniele quoto un tuo post a caso :
> 1) di quale perdono vuoi parlare se non ti fidi e la controlli?Non avere fretta di "perdonare" e fare un taglia e cuci della tua vita a misura di lei.Non ti sforzare....Comunicare ed essere se stessi va bene,non entrare nel loop di dimostrarle quello che si stava perdendo perche ormai dovrebbe saperlo
> 2)siete fidanzati,senza particolari cazzi da affrontare,liberi di divertirvi e fare quello che vi pare.E ti ha tradito...Cosa farebbe se foste sposati,con mutui da pagare,figli da accudire,problemi al lavoro da affrontare,mutande da lavare e una montagna di panni da stirare?Detta piu chiaramente ordinaria routine familiare?


Ok... per arrivare al perdono serve tempo... ed è normale avere ripensamenti e dubbi...

nessuno perdona dall'oggi al domani come se non fosse successo nulla e nel mio stesso post affermo che tali "controlli" sono miei errori. 

serve anche a me tempo per correggerli... quando saranno corretti allora vorrà dire che ho perdonato.

Lo spiare comunque non è riferito al controllare se "mi ricornifica"... ma più che altro a me serve per capire se rispetta me.
A parole e davanti... sono tutti bravi.
Ma dietro? E' dispiaciuta... è pentita... capisce di aver fanno 'na cazzata... non sa come ha mai potuto pensare di vivere senza me?
Sarà vero?


----------



## Eratò (17 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Ok... per arrivare al perdono serve tempo... ed è normale avere ripensamenti e dubbi...
> 
> nessuno perdona dall'oggi al domani come se non fosse successo nulla e nel mio stesso post affermo che tali "controlli" sono miei errori.
> 
> ...


Se sia vero o meno io non lo so,nessuno di noi qui lo sa....Ma decidendo di ripartire con lei hai fatto una scelta e la scelta presuppone la fiducia.Non è vita insieme chiedersi e spiare se ti rispetta perché torni a fare il "poliziotto" (mi ricordo del tuo primo post in cui mettevi in evidenza il quanto fosse immatura e bambina lei mentre tu quello maturo con la testa sulla spalle).Affrontala da donna adulta e parla con lei dei pensieri che esprimi qui...
Da un lato ti capisco ma dal altro lato i tuoi sforzi di "mostrarle quello che si stava perdendo" coccolandola ma non mostrandole fiducia,pongono la relazione ad un liivello superficiale,sembra che manchi la comunicazione profonda tra di voi....Un po' come la bambina dispettosa che per tenerla buona la si coccola ma nel contempo la si controlla per evitare altri dispetti...Tu non sei il suo tutore e lei non è una bambina.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Io mi domando sempre come viva il padre di Erika e come possa avere perdonato la figlia che gli ha massacrato la famiglia .....
> 
> A volte ci si attacca quel poco che resta ....


Immagino che lei sia una psicopatica vera, probabilmente la vede come vittima di una malattia e come tale relativamente responsabile di ciò che ha fatto. Oltre questo è l'unico affetto che gli è rimasto, e come padre si sentirà in parte responsabile... vai a sapere se poi l'ha perdonata davvero, chissà.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Ok... per arrivare al perdono serve tempo... ed è normale avere ripensamenti e dubbi...
> 
> nessuno perdona dall'oggi al domani come se non fosse successo nulla e nel mio stesso post affermo che tali "controlli" sono miei errori.
> 
> ...


"Come posso pensare di vivere senza te" è una mega super cazzata galattica che dovrebbe fare mollare chi la dice, senza bisogno di alcun tradimento. Dopo un tradimento è da "non ti sputo perché ti profumerei".


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2015)

Aggiungo che se fosse vero  (cosa che non è con tutta evidenza) sarebbe segno di un rapporto di dipendenza e come tale non paritario.


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Come posso pensare di vivere senza te" è una mega super cazzata galattica che dovrebbe fare mollare chi la dice, senza bisogno di alcun tradimento. Dopo un tradimento è da "non ti sputo perché ti profumerei".



:umile:


----------



## Eratò (17 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prego prego prego.Aggiungo di più,le donne traditrici seriali,si mettono accanto sempre un certo tipo di uomo...nn deve dare problemi,deve essere gestibile e davanti ad un bel paio di corna..se le deve pure tenere.Non HO MAI VISTO un uomo con le palle,stare accanto ad una sciacquetta,e non ho mai visto il contrario.....


mmm...vorresti approfondire? ti va?


----------



## Diletta (18 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> in quali casi... una persona potrebbe meritarsi questo?
> in quali casi... una persona può meritarsi un paio di corna?
> 
> a questo punto mi domando...
> ...




Chi l'ha fatte a sua volta se le merita.
Con questo non dico che servano a qualcosa ai fini di una ricostruzione, anzi, spesso è il punto di non ritorno, ma, quanto a "meritarsele", eccome.


----------



## free (18 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> View attachment 10506



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tradito? (18 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> in quali casi... una persona potrebbe meritarsi questo?
> in quali casi... una persona può meritarsi un paio di corna?
> 
> a questo punto mi domando...
> ...


chi da il rapporto per scontato


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> mmm...vorresti approfondire? ti va?


Certo.Hai mai visto una donna traditrice seriale stare con uno sveglio?Io mai.I traditori seriali si scelgono,ma spesso si trovano il coglioncello che non ha la minima idea di chi possa aver accanto.La vittima perfetta.Una traditrice seriale quanto durerebbe con oscuro?neanche due giorni....


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> chi da il rapporto per scontato


Ma nemmeno quello povero cristo,dai!


----------



## Tradito? (18 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno quello povero cristo,dai!


purtroppo è così, se lo merita ma non vuol dire che sia giusto


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2015)

Non ho ben capito. "Se lo merita" è una formulazione per l'auto perdono preventivo?
Chi in una coppia merita di essere ingannato? Forse chi inganna? Ma che coppia è quella in cui la relazione è basata sull'inganno?


----------



## Tradito? (18 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho ben capito. "Se lo merita" è una formulazione per l'auto perdono preventivo?
> Chi in una coppia merita di essere ingannato? Forse chi inganna? Ma che coppia è quella in cui la relazione è basata sull'inganno?


Se lo merita non nel senso che sia giusto ma dare tutto per scontato, pensare di aver conquistato l'altra persona una volta per sempre, non cogliere eventuali segnali  così via non vanno intese come colpe ma responsabilità.


----------



## Diletta (18 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho ben capito. "Se lo merita" è una formulazione per l'auto perdono preventivo?
> Chi in una coppia merita di essere ingannato? Forse chi inganna? Ma che coppia è quella in cui la relazione è basata sull'inganno?



Sì, chi inganna si merita di essere ingannato a sua volta, nel senso che, se succede, l'atto è molto meno grave e a prescindere dai motivi: che sia per vendetta o altro.
Chiedi che coppia sia quella basata sull'inganno.
Semplice...non è una coppia, ma solo una brutta imitazione.


----------



## zanna (18 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Se lo merita non nel senso che sia giusto ma dare tutto per scontato, pensare di aver conquistato l'altra persona una volta per sempre, non cogliere eventuali segnali  così via non vanno intese come colpe ma responsabilità.


A me pare di leggere le stesse "giustificazioni" di un traditore/trice ... forse dal cell leggo male ma ... :facepalm:


----------



## zanna (18 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho ben capito. *"Se lo merita" è una formulazione per l'auto perdono preventivo?*
> Chi in una coppia merita di essere ingannato? Forse chi inganna? Ma che coppia è quella in cui la relazione è basata sull'inganno?


Letto dopo ... :up:


----------



## Tradito? (18 Giugno 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> A me pare di leggere le stesse "giustificazioni" di un traditore/trice ... forse dal cell leggo male ma ... :facepalm:


Forse non riesco a spiegarmi non si tratta di giustificare qualcosa, non c'e' niente di morale nel mio "si merita" ed il traditore non c'entra nel discorso. E' un problema tra il tradito e se stesso, quanto ha lottato?  e' stato capace di conservare quello che reputa l'amore della sua vita? 
Ecco se tu dai tutto per scontato potresti trovarti a ricevere una "punizione" ed a perdere quello che hai.


----------



## Diletta (19 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Forse non riesco a spiegarmi non si tratta di giustificare qualcosa, non c'e' niente di morale nel mio "si merita" ed il traditore non c'entra nel discorso. E' un problema tra il tradito e se stesso, quanto ha lottato?  e' stato capace di conservare quello che reputa l'amore della sua vita?
> Ecco se tu dai tutto per scontato potresti trovarti a ricevere una "punizione" ed a perdere quello che hai.



Ma questo è chiaro: il tradimento trova sempre terreno fertile ogniqualvolta c'è una coppia meno unita, quindi distante.
Ci si insinua come un serpente...e con facilità visti i tempi che viviamo.
Il tram tram quotidiano allontana un po' la coppia, è sempre stato così, solo che ora questa causa porta allo sfacelo.
Si dice che l'occasione faccia l'uomo ladro...
Dare per scontato il partner, però, anche se è dannoso, non può essere e non deve essere, per il tradito stesso, motivo per addossarsi una colpa così pesante per un tradimento.
E anche se hai virgolettato "punizione" , questa parola stona lo stesso...


----------



## Diletta (19 Giugno 2015)

*Che poi, voglio dire...*

non è che questi traditori, così spavaldi quando tradiscono (perché è così che sono sicuramente, al massimo di sé) siano poi così furbi...si fanno beccare quasi sempre.
Sono ma dei coglioni da strapazzo!
E aggiungo anche imbecilli.
E idioti!


----------



## ivanl (19 Giugno 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma questo è chiaro: il tradimento trova sempre terreno fertile ogniqualvolta c'è una coppia meno unita, quindi distante.
> Ci si insinua come un serpente...e con facilità visti i tempi che viviamo.
> Il* tram tram quotidiano* allontana un po' la coppia, è sempre stato così, solo che ora questa causa porta allo sfacelo.
> Si dice che l'occasione faccia l'uomo ladro...
> ...


non era il filobus? :mexican::kiss:


----------



## Diletta (19 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> non era il filobus? :mexican::kiss:


:carneval:


----------



## ivanl (19 Giugno 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> non è che questi traditori, così spavaldi quando tradiscono (perché è così che sono sicuramente, al massimo di sé) siano poi così furbi...si fanno beccare quasi sempre.
> Sono ma dei coglioni da strapazzo!
> E aggiungo anche imbecilli.
> E idioti!


Mi sa che la misura si sta colmando, eh? Per quanto ancora riuscirai a mandare avanti la storia? :abbraccio:


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Forse non riesco a spiegarmi non si tratta di giustificare qualcosa, non c'e' niente di morale nel mio "si merita" ed il traditore non c'entra nel discorso. *E' un problema tra il tradito e se stesso, quanto ha lottato?  e' stato capace di conservare quello che reputa l'amore della sua vita? *
> Ecco se tu dai tutto per scontato potresti trovarti a ricevere una "punizione" ed a perdere quello che hai.


Guarda se dice merda ti puoi sbattere quanto ti pare ... non sarà mai abbastanza ... e se l'altro ha tutta quella fretta di dipingersi così in credito con il destino cinico e baro da giustificare a se stesso la propria voglia di evasione ... cosa cazzo vuoi combattere? Non è che il portatore di appendici cornee debba sentirsi responsabile di scelte fatte alle sue spalle da altri ma che lo riguardano così direttamente ... sarebbe opportuno definire come la "punizione" (giustamente virgolettata) spesso sia irrorata verso la controparte che ha avuto la sfigata idea di fidarsi ... niente di più niente di meno. E' questa una colpa? Probabilmente si ... averlo saputo prima magari direttamente, chiaramente e non dopo la vangata di taglio sulla schiena ... dopo è troppo semplice e sa sempre di scusa brutta e paracula ...


----------



## Eratò (19 Giugno 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Guarda se dice merda ti puoi sbattere quanto ti pare ... non sarà mai abbastanza ... e se l'altro ha tutta quella fretta di dipingersi così in credito con il destino cinico e baro da giustificare a se stesso la propria voglia di evasione ... cosa cazzo vuoi combattere? Non è che il portatore di appendici cornee debba sentirsi responsabile di scelte fatte alle sue spalle da altri ma che lo riguardano così direttamente ... sarebbe opportuno definire come la "punizione" (giustamente virgolettata) spesso sia irrorata verso la controparte che ha avuto la sfigata idea di fidarsi ... niente di più niente di meno. E' questa una colpa? Probabilmente si ... averlo saputo prima magari direttamente, chiaramente e non dopo la vangata di taglio sulla schiena ... dopo è troppo semplice e sa sempre di scusa brutta e paracula ...


Quoto.


----------



## zanna (19 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quoto.


:forza:
Vedi stellina a volte mi si spengono le terminazioni nervose quando leggo frasi o concetti rigirati come frittatine alla cipolla da chi magari (è solo una ipotesi) tenta di giustificare usando il verso abusato delle stesse ... non mi ritrovo per quanto mi sforzi ... chi ha avuto la sfiga di trovarsi un perfetto sconosciuto in casa non riesce a farsene una ragione ... colpa sua che non ha visto prima, colpa dell'altro che ha occultato ... alla fine cosa cazzo cambia ... resta lo stupore, il rammarico e a volte la rabbia per essere stato così delusa/o.


----------



## Simy (19 Giugno 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Guarda se dice merda ti puoi sbattere quanto ti pare ... non sarà mai abbastanza ... e se l'altro ha tutta quella fretta di dipingersi così in credito con il destino cinico e baro da giustificare a se stesso la propria voglia di evasione ... cosa cazzo vuoi combattere? Non è che il portatore di appendici cornee debba sentirsi responsabile di scelte fatte alle sue spalle da altri ma che lo riguardano così direttamente ... sarebbe opportuno definire come la "punizione" (giustamente virgolettata) spesso sia irrorata verso la controparte che ha avuto la sfigata idea di fidarsi ... niente di più niente di meno. E' questa una colpa? Probabilmente si ... averlo saputo prima magari direttamente, chiaramente e non dopo la vangata di taglio sulla schiena ... dopo è troppo semplice e sa sempre di scusa brutta e paracula ...


quoto


----------



## banshee (19 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> non era il filobus? :mexican::kiss:


:diffi:
beh? sti baci?


----------



## ivanl (19 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :diffi:
> beh? sti baci?


nuvole nere si addensano anche oggi al mio orizzonte, avevo bisogno di gentilezza...


----------



## Eratò (19 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :diffi:
> beh? sti baci?


Non lo considerare scontato eh?:carnevalevi combattere...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> nuvole nere si addensano anche oggi al mio orizzonte, avevo bisogno di gentilezza...


Eh ma sfarfalleggi e Ban te mena sa !!!


----------



## banshee (19 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non lo considerare scontato eh?:carnevalevi combattere...


scontato? mi ha chiesta in moglie! stiamo organizzando le nozze! ma qui una non si può mai rilassare


----------



## banshee (19 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma sfarfalleggi e Ban te mena sa !!!


brava Fiamma :up::bacissimo:


----------



## banshee (19 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> nuvole nere si addensano anche oggi al mio orizzonte, avevo bisogno di gentilezza...


te la do io la gentilezza :viking:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> scontato? mi ha chiesta in moglie! stiamo organizzando le nozze! ma qui una non si può mai rilassare


E nemmeno mangiarsi un cornetto in pace :facepalm:


----------



## Eratò (19 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> scontato? mi ha chiesta in moglie! stiamo organizzando le nozze! ma qui una non si può mai rilassare


Gli è venuta l'ansia pre-matrimoniale allora (poi gli verra quella matrimoniale,post-primo figlio,di mezza età ) È una guerra cara mia!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Gli è venuta l'ansia pre-matrimoniale allora (poi gli verra quella matrimoniale,post-primo figlio,di mezza età ) È una guerra cara mia!:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:Vero


----------



## Eratò (19 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Vero


Io come condizione in un contratto pre-matrimoniale metterei la presenza di un psicoterapeuta in casa che dovrebbe invecchiare con gli sposi....A carico dello stato:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (19 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Gli è venuta l'ansia pre-matrimoniale allora (poi gli verra quella matrimoniale,post-primo figlio,di mezza età ) È una guerra cara mia!:rotfl:


quella di mezza eta' puoi eliminarla dalla lista


----------



## Eratò (19 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> quella di mezza eta' puoi eliminarla dalla lista


Già fatta?Un problema in meno...


----------



## banshee (19 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Gli è venuta l'ansia pre-matrimoniale allora (poi gli verra quella matrimoniale,post-primo figlio,di mezza età ) È una guerra cara mia!:rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (19 Giugno 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> :forza:
> Vedi stellina a volte mi si spengono le terminazioni nervose quando leggo frasi o concetti rigirati come frittatine alla cipolla da chi magari (è solo una ipotesi) tenta di giustificare usando il verso abusato delle stesse ... non mi ritrovo per quanto mi sforzi ...* chi ha avuto la sfiga di trovarsi un perfetto sconosciuto in casa non riesce a farsene una ragione *... colpa sua che non ha visto prima, colpa dell'altro che ha occultato ... alla fine cosa cazzo cambia ... resta lo stupore, il rammarico e a volte la rabbia per essere stato così delusa/o.



Sì, la mazzata più grande è proprio il fatto dello sconosciuto in casa...e non so come si rimedia e se si rimedia bene.
Non l'ho ancora capito.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, la mazzata più grande è proprio il fatto dello sconosciuto in casa...e non so come si rimedia e se si rimedia bene.
> Non l'ho ancora capito.


Per me è inaccettabile  (magari perdonabile per pietà) la delusione per la stupidità, la vacuità e la vigliaccheria.
Un uomo che scopro stupido, vacuo e vigliacco non lo voglio.


----------



## Diletta (19 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è inaccettabile  (magari perdonabile per pietà) la delusione per la stupidità, la vacuità e la vigliaccheria.
> Un uomo che scopro stupido, vacuo e vigliacco non lo voglio.



e non hai tutti i torti...


----------



## Tradito? (19 Giugno 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Guarda se dice merda ti puoi sbattere quanto ti pare ... non sarà mai abbastanza ... e se l'altro ha tutta quella fretta di dipingersi così in credito con il destino cinico e baro da giustificare a se stesso la propria voglia di evasione ... cosa cazzo vuoi combattere? Non è che il portatore di appendici cornee debba sentirsi responsabile di scelte fatte alle sue spalle da altri ma che lo riguardano così direttamente ... sarebbe opportuno definire come la "punizione" (giustamente virgolettata) spesso sia irrorata verso la controparte che ha avuto la sfigata idea di fidarsi ... niente di più niente di meno. E' questa una colpa? Probabilmente si ... averlo saputo prima magari direttamente, chiaramente e non dopo la vangata di taglio sulla schiena ... dopo è troppo semplice e sa sempre di scusa brutta e paracula ...


Non capisco perche' continui a parlare di scuse e giustificazioni, detto dal traditore un discorso del genere non lo accetterei, sono d'accordo e' una scusa brutta e paracula. 
Detto cio' continuo a sostenere che dare tutto per scontato non e' un buon viatico per un matrimonio, ci vuole attenzione e bisogna avere gli occhi bene aperti. Non e' che dopo il giuramento in chiesa ci si e' assicurato un compagno/a per tutta la vita, non funziona cosi'. E quindi dare tutto per scontato e' un grave errore.
E non contano i discorsi del tipo e' giusto, non e' giusto e' colpa tua, mia. In un matrimonio lasciano il tempo che trovano.


----------



## zanna (22 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Non capisco perche' continui a parlare di scuse e giustificazioni, detto dal traditore un discorso del genere non lo accetterei, sono d'accordo e' una scusa brutta e paracula.
> *Detto cio' continuo a sostenere che dare tutto per scontato non e' un buon viatico per un matrimonio, ci vuole attenzione e bisogna avere gli occhi bene aperti. Non e' che dopo il giuramento in chiesa ci si e' assicurato un compagno/a per tutta la vita, non funziona cosi'. E quindi dare tutto per scontato e' un grave errore.*
> E non contano i discorsi del tipo e' giusto, non e' giusto e' colpa tua, mia. In un matrimonio lasciano il tempo che trovano.


Dare tutto per scontato non è un viatico per nulla solo che per come lo dipingi te "_ci vuole attenzione e bisogna avere gli occhi bene aperti"_ assomiglia più ad andare di pattuglia che ad avere una relazione/matrimonio ... c'è chi al giuramento ha dato seguito prendendosi tutte le responsabilità ed i rischi del caso chi no ... poi oh libero di pensare che chi da tutto per scontato (che poi chi dice che viene dato tutto per scontato?) sia "giustamente" omaggiato è una tua idea legittima ma per me errata perchè manca il dettaglio della comunicazione. Se ti senti scontato/a parli, ti esprimi ti fai capire chiaramente poi e solo poi trai le conclusioni ... se le trai prima è e rimane una scusa brutta e paracula e non è questione se è giusto, non è giusto o è colpa tua o mia è semplicemente sbagliato.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Dare tutto per scontato non è un viatico per nulla solo che per come lo dipingi te "_ci vuole attenzione e bisogna avere gli occhi bene aperti"_ assomiglia più ad andare di pattuglia che ad avere una relazione/matrimonio ... c'è chi al giuramento ha dato seguito prendendosi tutte le responsabilità ed i rischi del caso chi no ... poi oh libero di pensare che chi da tutto per scontato (che poi chi dice che viene dato tutto per scontato?) sia "giustamente" omaggiato è una tua idea legittima ma per me errata perchè manca il dettaglio della comunicazione. Se ti senti scontato/a parli, ti esprimi ti fai capire chiaramente poi e solo poi trai le conclusioni ... se le trai prima è e rimane una scusa brutta e paracula e non è questione se è giusto, non è giusto o è colpa tua o mia è semplicemente sbagliato.


Quando ci si sposa si fanno delle promesse. 
Ti fidi di chi fa promesse per amore e, immagini, senza altri interessi. Credi che così come liberamente ti ha fatto quelle promesse possa, in sincerità, dire quali non ritiene più valide.
Il tradimento consiste nell'inganno, non in altro.
Colui/colei che stesse con gli occhi bene aperti starebbe supponendo la possibilità dell'inganno e non dando fiducia alle promesse in qualche modo ingannerebbe.


Infatti, come dicevo in altro thread, il traditore si sente tradito dal tradito che l'ha indagato e scoperto.


----------



## Tradito? (22 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Quando ci si sposa si fanno delle promesse.*
> Ti fidi di chi fa promesse per amore e, immagini, senza altri interessi. Credi che così come liberamente ti ha fatto quelle promesse possa, in sincerità, dire quali non ritiene più valide.
> Il tradimento consiste nell'inganno, non in altro.
> Colui/colei che stesse con gli occhi bene aperti starebbe supponendo la possibilità dell'inganno e non dando fiducia alle promesse in qualche modo ingannerebbe.
> ...


si ma le promesse lasciano il tempo che trovano


----------



## zanna (22 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> si ma le promesse lasciano il tempo che trovano


Per alcuni/e si ... ma non per tutti ... che poi oh io non riesco ancora a capire questa "inversione" di campo ... vabbeh sarà l'estate


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> si ma le promesse lasciano il tempo che trovano



Non lo sai che quando fai l'amore con qualcuno, il tuo corpo fa una promessa, che tu lo voglia o no.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ-DOSCqtMI


----------



## Tradito? (22 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo sai che quando fai l'amore con qualcuno, il tuo corpo fa una promessa, che tu lo voglia o no.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ-DOSCqtMI


le promesse si fanno ma poi si mantengono?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> le promesse si fanno ma poi si mantengono?


La tua espressione "lasciano il tempo che trovano" non mi piace anche perché è sbagliata.
In qualsiasi rapporto interpersonale si fa conto sulle promesse ma, per quei rapporti che si considerano più vincolanti per questioni economiche o anche economiche e di responsabilità, la promessa diventa scritta e di fronte a testimoni.
Non è che io do l'anticipo per una casa e poi il venditore può darla bellamente a chi gli pare: ha fatto una promessa e firmato un contratto.
Il matrimonio è un impegno in cui le promesse sono sottoscritte liberamente davanti a testimoni, e questo è un obbligo di legge, anche se si desidera una cosa intima e non ci sono i 150 invitati.
Altro che sminuire la rottura di una promessa!!
Se non ci fossero obblighi codificati sai quanti se ne fregherebbero pure dei figli?!
E così è stato per millenni, finché il DNA  non ha inchiodato alle proprie responsabilità.
E' così importante quella firma che la chiedono tutti i conviventi, in una forma o nell'altra.


----------



## Tradito? (22 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tua espressione "lasciano il tempo che trovano" non mi piace anche perché è sbagliata.
> In qualsiasi rapporto interpersonale si fa conto sulle promesse ma, per quei rapporti che si considerano più vincolanti per questioni economiche o anche economiche e di responsabilità, la promessa diventa scritta e di fronte a testimoni.
> Non è che io do l'anticipo per una casa e poi il venditore può darla bellamente a chi gli pare: ha fatto una promessa e firmato un contratto.
> Il matrimonio è un impegno in cui le promesse sono sottoscritte liberamente davanti a testimoni, e questo è un obbligo di legge, anche se si desidera una cosa intima e non ci sono i 150 invitati.
> ...


appunto ci vogliono firme e leggi perchè il valore della sola promessa è nullo o quasi....purtroppo


----------



## Tessa (22 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tua espressione "lasciano il tempo che trovano" non mi piace anche perché è sbagliata.
> In qualsiasi rapporto interpersonale si fa conto sulle promesse ma, per quei rapporti che si considerano più vincolanti per questioni economiche o anche economiche e di responsabilità, la promessa diventa scritta e di fronte a testimoni.
> Non è che io do l'anticipo per una casa e poi il venditore può darla bellamente a chi gli pare: ha fatto una promessa e firmato un contratto.
> *Il matrimonio è un impegno in cui le promesse sono sottoscritte liberamente davanti a testimoni, e questo è un obbligo di legge,* anche se si desidera una cosa intima e non ci sono i 150 invitati.
> ...



Le persone cambiano. Il matrimonio non è un rogito.
Non vorrei mai un uomo che sta con me perché un tempo ha promesso. 
Non avrei mai voluto un padre che stesse con me perché lo obbligava la legge.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Le persone cambiano. Il matrimonio non è un rogito.
> Non vorrei mai un uomo che sta con me perché un tempo ha promesso.
> Non avrei mai voluto un padre che stesse con me perché lo obbligava la legge.


Le promesse comportano anche obblighi economici.
Non si può obbligare a voler bene ma a mantenere le promesse economiche sì.
E per farlo ci vuole la capacità di essere sinceri e riconoscere che si tratta di mantenere solo i vincoli che ci si sente di mantenere.
Ma tutto deriva dalle promesse fatte che implicano la sincerità.


----------



## Tessa (22 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Le promesse comportano anche obblighi economici.*
> Non si può obbligare a voler bene ma a mantenere le promesse economiche sì.
> E per farlo ci vuole la capacità di essere sinceri e riconoscere che si tratta di mantenere solo i vincoli che ci si sente di mantenere.
> Ma tutto deriva dalle promesse fatte che implicano la sincerità.


Questo si.
Infatti bisognerebbe avere il senso pratico degli anglosassoni. 
Il matrimonio è un contratto che noi vogliamo infarcire di sacralità.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Questo si.
> Infatti bisognerebbe avere il senso pratico degli anglosassoni.
> Il matrimonio è un contratto che noi vogliamo infarcire di sacralità.


Io non sono credente ma la sacralità la vedo nell'unione in sé e nel fare sacrifici ovvero nel rendere sacro ogni atto per l'intenzione amorevole.
Le frasi di Cameron Diaz in Vanilla Sky spiegano bene questo modo di sentire.


----------

